# Olympics



## stefanovic (Jul 19, 2021)

Will you be watching this elitist, jingoistic, over commercialised relic of the past?

It would have been interesting in ancient Greece or in England at Much Wenlock or on Dover's Hill and probably after WW2 it would have been refreshing.

https://gulfnews.com/sport/olympics...ut-the-flags-and-jingoistic-spirit-1.80561674


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 19, 2021)

😂😂 good to see you have nailed your colours from the start 

And yes I will watch it every day and get to see a lot of sports that are not normally broadcast 

2012 Olympics was the best sporting event hosted in the UK in my life time


----------



## Imurg (Jul 19, 2021)

Haven't been interested for years so I doubt I'll see any of it given the time differences 
Not convinced it should be going ahead at all with no spectators and an increasing number of athletes pulling out.
Is there going to be an * against the winner's names as a big chunk of their peers won't be there..?


----------



## Dando (Jul 19, 2021)

i am sure i can force myself to watch the beach volleyball.


----------



## Tashyboy (Jul 19, 2021)

Al watch bits, will I go out of my way no


----------



## Orikoru (Jul 19, 2021)

I've never been interested in it really. Who can throw a spinny plate the furthest? Who can throw a pointy stick the furthest? Who can throw a heavy ball the furthest? Why not just have one event where we can definitively see who's the best at throwing? 

Who is the best at running 100 metres? Or 200 metres? Or 400 metres? Or 800 metres? Or 1500 metres? Why are there so many?? Utter nonsense. 

Who is the best at jumping high? Now, who is the best at jumping high _with a bendy stick??_


----------



## Golfmmad (Jul 19, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			I've never been interested in it really. Who can throw a spinny plate the furthest? Who can throw a pointy stick the furthest? Who can throw a heavy ball the furthest? Why not just have one event where we can definitively see who's the best at throwing? 

Who is the best at running 100 metres? Or 200 metres? Or 400 metres? Or 800 metres? Or 1500 metres? Why are there so many?? Utter nonsense. 

Who is the best at jumping high? Now, who is the best at jumping high _with a bendy stick??_

Click to expand...

Have to disagree with your sentiments Orikoru.
I'm sure some people think similar to us chasing a white ball around a beautifully manicured landscape.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 19, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			I've never been interested in it really. Who can throw a spinny plate the furthest? Who can throw a pointy stick the furthest? Who can throw a heavy ball the furthest? Why not just have one event where we can definitively see who's the best at throwing?

Who is the best at running 100 metres? Or 200 metres? Or 400 metres? Or 800 metres? Or 1500 metres? Why are there so many?? Utter nonsense.

Who is the best at jumping high? Now, who is the best at jumping high _with a bendy stick??_

Click to expand...

As opposed to who is the best kicking a ball around or who is the best hitting a white ball around 🙄


----------



## GreiginFife (Jul 19, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			I've never been interested in it really. Who can throw a spinny plate the furthest? Who can throw a pointy stick the furthest? Who can throw a heavy ball the furthest? Why not just have one event where we can definitively see who's the best at throwing?

Who is the best at running 100 metres? Or 200 metres? Or 400 metres? Or 800 metres? Or 1500 metres? Why are there so many?? Utter nonsense.

Who is the best at jumping high? Now, who is the best at *jumping high *_*with a bendy stick*??_

Click to expand...

There's a pole vaulter joke in there somewhere...

Poles, on poles. That'll keep some folks up a nights...


----------



## larmen (Jul 19, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			Who is the best at running 100 metres? Or 200 metres? Or 400 metres? Or 800 metres? Or 1500 metres? Why are there so many?? Utter nonsense.
		
Click to expand...

It’s worse in the water. 100m with alternate arms, 100m with both arms at the same time, 100m with arms out front, and 100m on your back. ;-)


I will ease into it, probably ignoring most of the pre-program in the 1st week, just concentrating on when the ‘real’ events start later in the stadium.
Maybe I watch some filler events as well, just to see what they are on about. For example, Mario cart skiing was quite fun in the winter games.


I like the games, but they do drag on a lot with events people don’t care fit for 4 years, or even ever if your country doesn’t have a good one.
Has anyone ever been to a live air pistol shooting event?


----------



## Beezerk (Jul 19, 2021)

I usually get right into the Olympics but it's going to be one of thse "daft o clock" affairs this year I'm guessing 😴


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Jul 19, 2021)

Normally we would be well into the Olympics, and actually being there in 2012 was amazing However this year what with the time difference, no crowds and whole global situation I cannot see myself bothering with it


----------



## KenL (Jul 19, 2021)

I will be trying my best to tune in especially where GB athletes are competing.

Love the track cycling.


----------



## backwoodsman (Jul 20, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			I've never been interested in it really. Who can throw a spinny plate the furthest? Who can throw a pointy stick the furthest? Who can throw a heavy ball the furthest? Why not just have one event where we can definitively see who's the best at throwing?

Who is the best at running 100 metres? Or 200 metres? Or 400 metres? Or 800 metres? Or 1500 metres? Why are there so many?? Utter nonsense.

Who is the best at jumping high? Now, who is the best at jumping high _with a bendy stick??_

Click to expand...




Liverpoolphil said:



			As opposed to who is the best kicking a ball around or who is the best hitting a white ball around 🙄
		
Click to expand...

Or swatting at some feathers with a stick.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Jul 20, 2021)

Is using a stick to hit a wee white ball into a small hole in a field still an Olympic event..


----------



## Orikoru (Jul 20, 2021)

Golfmmad said:



			Have to disagree with your sentiments Orikoru.
I'm sure some people think similar to us chasing a white ball around a beautifully manicured landscape.
		
Click to expand...




Liverpoolphil said:



			As opposed to who is the best kicking a ball around or who is the best hitting a white ball around 🙄
		
Click to expand...

Obviously you're both right, and anyone's hobbies may look weird when you break it down to the component parts. But my other point was about there being a ridiculous number of events - Four different things that amount to throwing an object, there's like fifteen different running distances. There is only one football or one golf essentially. They could streamline the whole thing a bit more.

The only time I ever watched much of the Olympics was 2012, and even then I enjoyed the team sports more - even ones I would never normally watch like handball and field hockey.


----------



## Beedee (Jul 20, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			Obviously you're both right, and anyone's hobbies may look weird when you break it down to the component parts. But my other point was about there being a ridiculous number of events - Four different things that amount to throwing an object, there's like fifteen different running distances. There is only one football or one golf essentially. They could streamline the whole thing a bit more.

The only time I ever watched much of the Olympics was 2012, and even then I enjoyed the team sports more - even ones I would never normally watch like handball and field hockey.
		
Click to expand...

I do agree about the similarity of some events, clearly demonstrated by the fact that the same person can win loads of medals.  Run really fast.  Run really fast for slightly further. Run really fast with some mates.   Same with track cycling and swimming (but less running involved ).

Overall I do really like the Olympics tho.  Only the time difference will stop me watching loads of events this time round.  And it's pretty much the only time I get to see any fencing - my sport from school and university.


----------



## Crow (Jul 20, 2021)

I've competed in the Much Wenlock Olympics, it's not TV entertainment.

The Olympics has evolved into a completely different animal and is primarily an entertainment/money making exercise today.
If you want grass-roots sport then go and watch a village fete where they might have tug-o-war or a basic running race.


----------



## GB72 (Jul 20, 2021)

Dando said:



			i am sure i can force myself to watch the beach volleyball.
		
Click to expand...

Sadly another fine example of the IOC showing how out of date they are. One of the teams wants to wear shorts instead of a bikini as they felt that they were too revealing. IOC are advising that they will be fined for incorrect uniform if they do.


----------



## Orikoru (Jul 20, 2021)

GB72 said:



			Sadly another fine example of the IOC showing how out of date they are. One of the teams wants to wear shorts instead of a bikini as they felt that they were too revealing. *IOC are advising that they will be fined for incorrect uniform if they do.*

Click to expand...

They obviously realise any money-making potential the sport had would be dead in the water if they allow this.


----------



## larmen (Jul 20, 2021)

One thing the Olympics can give us is a good reel of highlights. I can do 2 minutes air pistol shooting, followed by 5 minutes freestyle BMX and 5 minutes climbing, … .
What I don’t want is 20 minutes of a favourite doing a false start from all angles, or a story about someone competing because as a child their dog had asthma.


----------



## larmen (Jul 20, 2021)

I also like the opening ceremonies, ever since jet man.  It caring much of hours worth of athletes marching in.
Will they have one? Corona and all those people in the centre might make it impractical.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jul 20, 2021)

GB72 said:



			Sadly another fine example of the IOC showing how out of date they are. One of the teams wants to wear shorts instead of a bikini as they felt that they were too revealing. IOC are advising that they will be fined for incorrect uniform if they do.
		
Click to expand...

It is a conundrum for them. Obviously they should be able to wear shorts, compulsory wearing of bikini's just confirms what it is about. Then again, remove the stag night element and why do you need beach volleyball when you already have volleyball? 

For them to defend the bikini rule is plain indefensible.


----------



## larmen (Jul 20, 2021)

What’s more likely to be played in shorts, women’s beach volleyball or men’s golf? ;-)


----------



## Slab (Jul 20, 2021)

GB72 said:



			Sadly another fine example of the IOC showing how out of date they are. One of the teams wants to wear shorts instead of a bikini as they felt that they were too revealing. IOC are advising that they will be fined for incorrect uniform if they do.
		
Click to expand...

Is this the right way round? 

I read it as  the IOC already do allow players to wear other outfits to cover up more if they wish and its the European Handball Federation that don't, and recently warned of the possibility of a fine if women didn't wear the stated bikini style uniforms
Nothing about mandatory bikini outfits at olympics


----------



## stefanovic (Jul 20, 2021)

Crow said:



			I've competed in the Much Wenlock Olympics, it's not TV entertainment.
		
Click to expand...

Dover's Hill Olympics above Chipping Campden have shin kicking. This I would like to see introduced.

The Cotswold Olimpicks | The forerunner to the Modern Olympics (olimpickgames.co.uk)

Another Gloucestershire tradition is cheese rolling. Sorts out the men from the boys and no doping necessary.

The World's Craziest Competition: Gloucestershire Cheese Rolling at Cooper's Hill | Quirky Customs - YouTube

This is what I call a ball game.

Brutal Atherstone Ball Game 2020 takes place in the UK - YouTube


----------



## Slab (Jul 20, 2021)

I’ll watch a fair bit so its a Yes to Golf naturally, athletics & other stadium stuff. But a no to these things: 

Won’t watch anything at all from the pool & probably not any of the combat disciplines either. None of the football, basketball, hockey, baseball, none of the fencing, none of the horse stuff either. No to trampolining, weight lifting or BMX’ing & skateboarding...   

Hmm maybe I wont be watching that much after all


----------



## stefanovic (Jul 20, 2021)

Showing my age here, but I remember the Tokyo Olympics in 1964.
Lynn (the leap) Davies from the Valleys won gold.
TV news coverage started with a tune called 'Good Morning Tokyo'.
It was all in black and white, and that's all I can recall.


----------



## KenL (Jul 20, 2021)

GB72 said:



			Sadly another fine example of the IOC showing how out of date they are. One of the teams wants to wear shorts instead of a bikini as they felt that they were too revealing. IOC are advising that they will be fined for incorrect uniform if they do.
		
Click to expand...

Sounds no different to some golf clubs!


----------



## GB72 (Jul 20, 2021)

Slab said:



			Is this the right way round? 

I read it as  the IOC already do allow players to wear other outfits to cover up more if they wish and its the European Handball Federation that don't, and recently warned of the possibility of a fine if women didn't wear the stated bikini style uniforms
Nothing about mandatory bikini outfits at olympics
		
Click to expand...

My apologies if I have got it the wrong way round, I had the detials and the IOC in my head but willing to admit i am wrong if it was the European Federation threatening fines and not the Olympic Committee.


----------



## Slab (Jul 20, 2021)

GB72 said:



			My apologies if I have got it the wrong way round, I had the detials and the IOC in my head but willing to admit i am wrong if it was the European Federation threatening fines and not the Olympic Committee.
		
Click to expand...

No apology needed, just wondered if I'd maybe read it wrong


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jul 20, 2021)

Slab said:



			No apology needed, just wondered if I'd maybe read it wrong
		
Click to expand...

https://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/handball/57890430

No, you had read it right. I made the same mistake as GB72. Bizarre decision still.


----------



## GB72 (Jul 20, 2021)

Lord Tyrion said:



https://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/handball/57890430

No, you had read it right. I made the same mistake as GB72. Bizarre decision still.
		
Click to expand...

Agree, not good whoever made the decision.


----------



## Orikoru (Jul 20, 2021)

And it was handball rather than volleyball as originally mentioned? But anyway, something doesn't add up. Do they not allow Muslim countries to take part then? Because they sure as hell wouldn't be wearing bikinis.


----------



## JamesR (Jul 20, 2021)

Yes I will be watching as much as I possibly can. I love sport of all types, and always enjoy the Olympics.


----------



## Canfordhacker (Jul 20, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			Obviously you're both right, and anyone's hobbies may look weird when you break it down to the component parts. But my other point was about there being a ridiculous number of events - Four different things that amount to throwing an object, there's like fifteen different running distances. There is only one football or one golf essentially. They could streamline the whole thing a bit more.
		
Click to expand...

So strokeplay, matchplay, team matchplay, doubles comps are all the same are they?


----------



## Orikoru (Jul 20, 2021)

Canfordhacker said:



			So strokeplay, matchplay, team matchplay, doubles comps are all the same are they? 

Click to expand...

Since the parameters of play and the equipment are the same, then yes.


----------



## Imurg (Jul 20, 2021)

Apparently a last minute cancellation of the Olympics has not been ruled out.....


----------



## Hobbit (Jul 20, 2021)

I’ll be watching quite a bit of it, though not the synchronised drowning amongst a few other fringe sports. Not keen on the long distance running - catch a bus for God’s sake. And not overly keen on sports that require a judge to determine who’s best, e.g. gymnastics.


----------



## KenL (Jul 20, 2021)

Imurg said:



			Apparently a last minute cancellation of the Olympics has not been ruled out.....
		
Click to expand...

Surely not!


----------



## Dando (Jul 21, 2021)

i'm watching the ladies football, not for the football but because Alex Scott is hosting it


----------



## sunshine (Jul 21, 2021)

Canfordhacker said:



			So strokeplay, matchplay, team matchplay, doubles comps are all the same are they? 

Click to expand...

But these aren't all Olympic sports.

If they were, it would be excessive, just like the long list of track cycling and swimming events that are broadly the same.


----------



## GB72 (Jul 21, 2021)

Saw that one of the British shooting team has had to withdraw after testing positive. She as one of the favourites as well. 

Surely not out of the realms of possibility to have people shoot in isolation and to compete on their own in solo events, even to allow rounds to be completed later on if need be. Not ideal but surely some  concessions are needed to make sure this Games is a competition between the best as I guess that this will not be the last case.


----------



## sunshine (Jul 21, 2021)

Like most comments so far, I like the idea of the Olympics but feel it has become bloated in the search to be super inclusive. Orikoru made a good point about the athletics 100m v 200m etc. But other sports are much worse, swimming in particular devalues the prestige of a gold medal when Phelps can win 8 golds at a single games.


----------



## sunshine (Jul 21, 2021)

GB72 said:



			Saw that one of the British shooting team has had to withdraw after testing positive. She as one of the favourites as well.

Surely not out of the realms of possibility to have people shoot in isolation and to compete on their own in solo events, even to allow rounds to be completed later on if need be. Not ideal but surely some  concessions are needed to make sure this Games is a competition between the best as I guess that this will not be the last case.
		
Click to expand...

It's not even a sport is it?


----------



## sunshine (Jul 21, 2021)

I have no interest in any of the fighting competitions, I don't see the point in differentiating the different types of fighting. There should be 2 medals: men's fighting and women's fighting.

It is crazy that they have different weight categories for fighting. Surely the winner should be the best regardless of weight. There aren't different categories for the triple jump.

Olympic golf is quite simple, with a men's and women's event (although I don't believe golf should be at the games at all - but that's another argument). Other sports could benefit from streamlining like this.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jul 21, 2021)

sunshine said:



			Like most comments so far, I like the idea of the Olympics but feel it has become bloated in the search to be super inclusive. Orikoru made a good point about the athletics 100m v 200m etc. But other sports are much worse, swimming in particular devalues the prestige of a gold medal when Phelps can win 8 golds at a single games.
		
Click to expand...

Not aimed at you personally as I’m unaware if you have any involvement in the sport.

But for anyone who has not been involved in Swimming at National or even Regional Level, the comment about Phelps is actually the opposite to how you feel about it and shows a lack of understanding,  to win 8 in one Olympics is absolutely incredible, to even compete at that many is at a level nobody on here will probably understand.

He should be revered rather than dismissed.


----------



## Orikoru (Jul 21, 2021)

pauldj42 said:



			Not aimed at you personally as I’m unaware if you have any involvement in the sport.

But for anyone who has not been involved in Swimming at National or even Regional Level, the comment about Phelps is actually the opposite to how you feel about it and shows a lack of understanding,  to win 8 in one Olympics is absolutely incredible, to even compete at that many is at a level nobody on here will probably understand.

He should be revered rather than dismissed.
		
Click to expand...

Because he was really good at swimming, 8 times??


----------



## Papas1982 (Jul 21, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			Because he was really good at swimming, 8 times?? 

Click to expand...

He has to compete multiple times as opposed to his competition that swim a lot less. 

Plus different strokes require differing techniques. If it were that simple. They'd all compete in multiple swimming events. 

And "really good". He's a sporting legend as worthy of that description as Woods, Federer, Bolt etc


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jul 21, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			Because he was really good at swimming, 8 times?? 

Click to expand...

He has a total of 28 Medals, 23 of which are gold, he is probably up there with being one of the fittest people on earth at his prime as well as possibly being the greatest ever Olympian.

To maintain that level at 4 Olympics is unreal.


----------



## Orikoru (Jul 21, 2021)

Papas1982 said:



			He has to compete multiple times as opposed to his competition that swim a lot less.

Plus different strokes require differing techniques. If it were that simple. They'd all compete in multiple swimming events.

And "really good". He's a sporting legend as worthy of that description as Woods, Federer, Bolt etc
		
Click to expand...




pauldj42 said:



			He has a total of 28 Medals, 23 of which are gold, he is probably up there with being one of the fittest people on earth at his prime as well as possibly being the greatest ever Olympian.

To maintain that level at 4 Olympics is unreal.
		
Click to expand...

All of this is obviously true, but it doesn't negate @sunshine 's point that there are far too many swimming events at the Olympics. I don't think his intention was to have a go at Phelps was it?


----------



## Papas1982 (Jul 21, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			All of this is obviously true, but it doesn't negate @sunshine 's point that there are far too many swimming events at the Olympics. I don't think his intention was to have a go at Phelps was it?
		
Click to expand...

I'm not sure there are too many. 

Maybe if you go down the lengths route I could see a point. But certainly not the styles. 

Same for running really. The difference between 100, 200 and 400 is significant imo.


----------



## sunshine (Jul 21, 2021)

pauldj42 said:



			Not aimed at you personally as I’m unaware if you have any involvement in the sport.

But for anyone who has not been involved in Swimming at National or even Regional Level, the comment about Phelps is actually the opposite to how you feel about it and shows a lack of understanding,  to win 8 in one Olympics is absolutely incredible, to even compete at that many is at a level nobody on here will probably understand.

He should be revered rather than dismissed.
		
Click to expand...

Phelps is obviously a total legend - as you mention, it was an incredible feat winning 8 events in a single games. 22 medals in total - he has got to be the greatest swimmer ever.

But compare with Steve Redgrave, who competed in 5 different Olympics to win his 5 golds. Or Haile Gebreselassie - arguably the greatest distance runner ever - he's not going to win 8 golds in a single games is he?

I guess what I'm trying to say is some gold medals are worth more than others.


----------



## sunshine (Jul 21, 2021)

Papas1982 said:



			But certainly not the styles.
		
Click to expand...

But why have different styles? Surely swimming is a race, and the winner is the first person past the post regardless of style.

Maybe athletics should even it up a little by adding a 100m running backwards race, 100m hopping on left foot, 100m hopping on right foot, etc.


----------



## Papas1982 (Jul 21, 2021)

sunshine said:



			But why have different styles? Surely swimming is a race, and the winner is the first person past the post regardless of style.

Maybe athletics should even it up a little by adding a 100m running backwards race, 100m hopping on left foot, 100m hopping on right foot, etc.
		
Click to expand...

Well I can see a sensible conversation with you isn't a reasonable expectation. So I'll leave you to it.


----------



## KenL (Jul 21, 2021)

sunshine said:



			But why have different styles? Surely swimming is a race, and the winner is the first person past the post regardless of style.

Maybe athletics should even it up a little by adding a 100m running backwards race, 100m hopping on left foot, 100m hopping on right foot, etc.
		
Click to expand...

🙄


----------



## Beedee (Jul 21, 2021)

Papas1982 said:



			I'm not sure there are too many.

Maybe if you go down the lengths route I could see a point. But certainly not the styles.

Same for running really. *The difference between 100, 200 and 400 is significant imo*.
		
Click to expand...

Between 100 and 200 isn't really significant.  Look at the list of finalists - there's a huge overlap.  
Between 200 and 400 - yes big difference - leaving pure anaerobic effort - big difference in endurance and physiology.
400 - 800 big difference.  
800-1500 small difference.
1500-5000 big difference.
5000-10000 small difference.


----------



## GB72 (Jul 21, 2021)

I suppose I can see a bit of the point being made. Each swimming event is simply travelling a distance and making it harder or more difficult by varying the way it is done. Whilst a bit of a comical argument, it is the similar to asking someone to do the 100m backwards (backstroke) or by adopting a particular mannerism in your running technique. To match track events with pool events, you would only differentiate between distances and entrant would be free to use whatever stroke they felt propelled them to the finish line quicker so, potentially, some usng crawl, others butterfly etc. 

There is sort of a point to be made that swimming increases its events by imposting technique rather than focusing on getting from A to B quickest.


----------



## Rooter (Jul 21, 2021)

Beedee said:



			Between 100 and 200 isn't really significant.  Look at the list of finalists - there's a huge overlap. 
Between 200 and 400 - yes big difference - leaving pure anaerobic effort - big difference in endurance and physiology.
400 - 800 big difference. 
800-1500 small difference.
1500-5000 big difference.
5000-10000 small difference.
		
Click to expand...

That's about bob on that, not all running races are equal!! LOL


----------



## Orikoru (Jul 21, 2021)

sunshine said:



			But why have different styles? Surely swimming is a race, and the winner is the first person past the post regardless of style.

Maybe athletics should even it up a little by adding a 100m running backwards race, 100m hopping on left foot, 100m hopping on right foot, etc.
		
Click to expand...

I could not agree with you more! This is exactly what I was thinking as well. Who the hell came up with stuff like 'butterfly' or whatever else they have - that's just showing off?? Surely you just have a race of a set length at swimming and let people swim it however they find most efficient and we see who the fastest is (i.e. freestyle).


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jul 21, 2021)

Swimming and track cycling can at times create excessive medals per individual if events are too tight together. It doesn't mean that those individuals are not exceptional but it can schew the numbers. That's pretty clear when you look at individual medal hauls.


----------



## sunshine (Jul 21, 2021)

Papas1982 said:



			Well I can see a sensible conversation with you isn't a reasonable expectation. So I'll leave you to it.
		
Click to expand...

I'm being flippant but I think it's a fair point. Freestyle is the genuine test of who is the fastest. What's the purpose of medals for separate strokes? 

I think it's valid to compete over different distances, because they are testing outright speed v endurance.


----------



## sunshine (Jul 21, 2021)

GB72 said:



			I suppose I can see a bit of the point being made. Each swimming event is simply travelling a distance and making it harder or more difficult by varying the way it is done. Whilst a bit of a comical argument, it is the similar to asking someone to do the 100m backwards (backstroke) or by adopting a particular mannerism in your running technique. To match track events with pool events, you would only differentiate between distances and entrant would be free to use whatever stroke they felt propelled them to the finish line quicker so, potentially, some usng crawl, others butterfly etc.

There is sort of a point to be made that swimming increases its events by imposting technique rather than focusing on getting from A to B quickest.
		
Click to expand...

Well put. You've phrased your argument much more tactfully than me


----------



## Orikoru (Jul 21, 2021)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Swimming and track cycling can at times create excessive medals per individual if events are too tight together. It doesn't mean that those individuals are not exceptional but it can schew the numbers. That's pretty clear when you look at individual medal hauls.
		
Click to expand...

Not just the individuals but the nations totals at the end. In 2016 we came 2nd with 27 golds - but a whole 6 of those were in cycling alone! Some of them with made-up words like 'omnium' and 'keirin'. What on earth?? Just countless made-up events for the sake of it, stat-padding our numbers somewhat.


----------



## sunshine (Jul 21, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			Not just the individuals but the nations totals at the end. In 2016 we came 2nd with 27 golds - but a whole 6 of those were in cycling alone! Some of them with made-up words like 'omnium' and 'keirin'. What on earth?? Just countless made-up events for the sake of it, stat-padding our numbers somewhat.
		
Click to expand...

It's no secret that the GB Olympic team set out to target "softer" events where there is less competition and it is easier to win a gold. It was a long term strategy and has paid off.


----------



## KenL (Jul 21, 2021)

sunshine said:



			I'm being flippant but I think it's a fair point. Freestyle is the genuine test of who is the fastest. What's the purpose of medals for separate strokes?

I think it's valid to compete over different distances, because they are testing outright speed v endurance.
		
Click to expand...

Why not just go and play golf with one club?


----------



## Whereditgo (Jul 21, 2021)

sunshine said:



			It's no secret that the GB Olympic team set out to target "softer" events where there is less competition and it is easier to win a gold. It was a long term strategy and has paid off.
		
Click to expand...

And don't forget the Gold medals for kicking people in the head (Taekwondo)


----------



## KenL (Jul 21, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			Not just the individuals but the nations totals at the end. In 2016 we came 2nd with 27 golds - but a whole 6 of those were in cycling alone! Some of them with made-up words like 'omnium' and 'keirin'. What on earth?? Just countless made-up events for the sake of it, stat-padding our numbers somewhat.
		
Click to expand...

Once round the track and that's it. Sorted but very dull.  Lots of tactics in the different events.


----------



## AmandaJR (Jul 21, 2021)

I love the Olympics. Love watching some sports we never see on mainstream TV. It is the pinnacle of many athletes careers and they work incredibly hard to try and win a medal. Love it. Love it. 2012 was just an amazing summer of sport - still get a bit emotional thinking about it. "Throw those curtains wide..."


----------



## sunshine (Jul 21, 2021)

KenL said:



			Why not just go and play golf with one club?
		
Click to expand...

Sorry I don’t understand your point?


----------



## sunshine (Jul 21, 2021)

Brisbane gets the nod for 2032. I’m glad the IOC resisted a bid from Qatar. Only a matter of time before a sportwashing Middle East bid wins.


----------



## Rlburnside (Jul 21, 2021)

To much money going into elite sport to win medals for little long term benefits to grass roots sports is the reason I’m not that fussed about the Olympics


----------



## Canfordhacker (Jul 21, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			Since the parameters of play and the equipment are the same, then yes.
		
Click to expand...

Not sure I agree - my strategy is very different when playing matchplay to strokeplay, or 4 ball better ball. If running events were all the same then you would run flat out from the strat - but no, you vary the strategy (and indeed practice and training). 

On top of that the number of people (not you I know) saying we should have team and matchplay golf at Olympics to add variety - can't please all the people any of the time!


----------



## Orikoru (Jul 21, 2021)

Canfordhacker said:



			Not sure I agree - my strategy is very different when playing matchplay to strokeplay, or 4 ball better ball. If running events were all the same then you would run flat out from the strat - but no, you vary the strategy (and indeed practice and training).

On top of that the number of people (not you I know) saying we should have team and matchplay golf at Olympics to add variety - can't please all the people any of the time!
		
Click to expand...

Of course there are different types of running, but we don't need 7 or 8 distances. I'd have 100 metres sprint, maybe a middling one like 400, and then a long distance one like 5000. Why do you need all the other ones in between??


----------



## KenL (Jul 22, 2021)

sunshine said:



			Sorry I don’t understand your point?
		
Click to expand...

Really?
If more than 1 type of swimming is stooped, so is more than 1 golf club.


----------



## KenL (Jul 22, 2021)

Rlburnside said:



			To much money going into elite sport to win medals for little long term benefits to grass roots sports is the reason I’m not that fussed about the Olympics
		
Click to expand...

Don't agree at all. Where I live there are lots of opportunities for kids to develop in sport. Two early mornings a week those with a real interest get bussed from across the county to a sports facility for coaching and training.  Athletics, football and rugby all covered.


----------



## adam6177 (Jul 22, 2021)

I love the Olympics, will watch all kinds of sports I wouldn't normally get to enjoy... I'm mostly an athletics fan but will give virtually any sport some time during this amazing event.

Reading through some of these comments though... Cancel culture seems to be taking over people's minds in every aspect of life.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 22, 2021)

Rlburnside said:



			To much money going into elite sport to win medals for little long term benefits to grass roots sports is the reason I’m not that fussed about the Olympics
		
Click to expand...

There have been a lot of long term benefits with sports that aren’t in the headlines - a lot of those sports that never got any money previously are booming , lots of hickey pitches built , pools built up take on many sports - there is a lot that goes back into grass roots at the non headline sports.


----------



## Rooter (Jul 22, 2021)

I love it all, all of the different bike races from the full-on hard sprints, to the tactical one, team races, then the road race and time trials, all requiring very different skillsets and abilities, and the same is said for the swimming, (expect butterfly! That's a stupid stroke!!) Can't wait to watch Adam Peaty, the man is an absolute machine!

Bring it on! Good luck team GB! Hope that covid does not spoil the spectacle (even if I think it should have been cancelled, but it's happening so bring it on!)


----------



## sunshine (Jul 22, 2021)

KenL said:



			Really?
If more than 1 type of swimming is stooped, so is more than 1 golf club.
		
Click to expand...

That analogy doesn't work at all.

The objective of golf is to complete the course in the fewest number of strokes. It doesn't matter what club you use, what techniques or what strategy, all that matters is the score.

I think sport is purer when there is a simple objective: like fastest time or most goals.

With swimming, adding different techniques like butterfly seems to over complicate things. To use your analogy, it's the equivalent of having separate golf gold medals for the lowest score with irons only, punch shots only, draw only, fade only etc.

I'm not trying to knock swimmers - they are some of the finest athletes in the world with incredible dedication.


----------



## KenL (Jul 22, 2021)

sunshine said:



			That analogy doesn't work at all.

The objective of golf is to complete the course in the fewest number of strokes. It doesn't matter what club you use, what techniques or what strategy, all that matters is the score.

I think sport is purer when there is a simple objective: like fastest time or most goals.

With swimming, adding different techniques like butterfly seems to over complicate things. To use your analogy, it's the equivalent of having separate golf gold medals for the lowest score with irons only, punch shots only, draw only, fade only etc.

I'm not trying to knock swimmers - they are some of the finest athletes in the world with incredible dedication.
		
Click to expand...

Aye, OK.


----------



## GB72 (Jul 22, 2021)

I am still somewhat surprised that this is going ahead at all. I am not sure that Japan gain by supporting it going ahead. They will have spent millions on infrastructure and on putting on the event and they are going to see nothing back from tourism or, in fact, from promotion of the country. Surely the only people who gain from this are the IOC from TV and sponsorship money.


----------



## Rlburnside (Jul 22, 2021)

Liverpoolphil said:



			There have been a lot of long term benefits with sports that aren’t in the headlines - a lot of those sports that never got any money previously are booming , lots of hickey pitches built , pools built up take on many sports - there is a lot that goes back into grass roots at the non headline sports.
		
Click to expand...

Also not in the headlines are the myths of the legacy of the Olympics. 

Dig a little deeper and you can find plenty of reports telling about the myths of the Olympics. 

 Especially  of the 2012 Olympics ,where is all the social housing that was promised when the Olympics village was built?

The hype of the Olympics is always positive by most of the media and never a balanced view. 

Brazil never got any economic benefit from hosting in fact it cost them millions to host. 

Japan will be worse especially because of COVID , most Japanese don’t want the Olympics and I can’t blame them.


----------



## Rooter (Jul 22, 2021)

Rlburnside said:



			Especially  of the 2012 Olympics ,where is all the social housing that was promised when the Olympics village was built?
		
Click to expand...

Does rehoming west ham not count then??


----------



## Rlburnside (Jul 22, 2021)

Rooter said:



			Does rehoming west ham not count then??
		
Click to expand...

Not really look at how much money that cost the taxpayers


----------



## Beedee (Jul 22, 2021)

GB72 said:



			I am still somewhat surprised that this is going ahead at all. I am not sure that Japan gain by supporting it going ahead. They will have spent millions on infrastructure and on putting on the event and they are going to see nothing back from tourism or, in fact, from promotion of the country. Surely the only people who gain from this are the IOC from TV and sponsorship money.
		
Click to expand...

IIRC correctly, it's more a case that they can't stop it now without having to pay damages to all the sponsors, broadcasters, etc. The contract the hosts sign doesn't give them a unilateral right to pull out; it has to be with OIC approval.  So if they cancel it they've not only lost all the infrastructure money, but also additional penalties.


----------



## GB72 (Jul 22, 2021)

Beedee said:



			IIRC correctly, it's more a case that they can't stop it now without having to pay damages to all the sponsors, broadcasters, etc. The contract the hosts sign doesn't give them a unilateral right to pull out; it has to be with OIC approval.  So if they cancel it they've not only lost all the infrastructure money, but also additional penalties.
		
Click to expand...

And I am guessing that broadcasters and sponsors don't want to be messed around by delaying another year, nor does the rest of the athletics calender as I am guessing the world championships are due in 2022.


----------



## stefanovic (Jul 22, 2021)

Olympic soccer is a bit of a grey area.

An Olympic sport since 1900, but...
"Since 1992 male competitors have been required to be under 23 years old; since 1996, a maximum of three over-23-year-old players have been allowed per squad."

What is the point when competing nations don't need to send their best players, and they can pick and choose if they send both male and female teams, or just women as with GB?


----------



## IanM (Jul 24, 2021)

stefanovic said:



			Showing my age here, but I remember the Tokyo Olympics in 1964.
Lynn (the leap) Davies from the Valleys won gold.
TV news coverage started with a tune called 'Good Morning Tokyo'.
It was all in black and white, and that's all I can recall.
		
Click to expand...

Lynn cam from Bridgend.   Valleys??

Thats like saying the Open last week was in London


----------



## IanM (Jul 24, 2021)

I'm not bothered about the tin-pot sports in it, until some random Brit is winning... then you got nuts at the telly!


----------



## Tashyboy (Jul 24, 2021)

IanM said:



			Lynn was was Bridgend.   Valleys??

Thats like saying the Open last week was in London
		
Click to expand...

Some people actually believe England is in London 😖


----------



## AmandaJR (Jul 24, 2021)

First morning. Red button to watch the gymnastics with road race on main channel. 15 minutes in and the BBC decide to change that and have gymnastics on main channel and road race on red button...

They do my flipping head in!


----------



## stefanovic (Jul 24, 2021)

IanM said:



			Lynn cam from Bridgend.   Valleys??
		
Click to expand...

Not far away from the Valleys, is what I should have said.
Does that make you any happier now?

Didn't he train on Pendine Sands?


----------



## larmen (Jul 24, 2021)

Gymnastics is a great watch, went there in 2012 to Beth Tweddle medal.

The person who is the worst that qualified is still an absolutely amazing athlete and astonishing to watch.


Air pistol shooting on the other hand, people raise arms and you hear clicks. Calling bingo numbers has a similar excitement. Didn’t see archery yet, but at least you can see the arrow impacting the target.

I didn’t realise 3 on 3 basketball became a proper sport. Shame it’s on Eurosport and I can’t watch it. But then, all the real proper ballers are in 5 on 5 teams.


----------



## IanM (Jul 24, 2021)

stefanovic said:



			Not far away from the Valleys, is what I should have said.
Does that make you any happier now?

Didn't he train on Pendine Sands?
		
Click to expand...

I wasn't that unhappy!


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 24, 2021)

Such a shame that the BBC can only show two live sports 🤬 - lots of those minority sports are going to lose exposure


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jul 25, 2021)

BDC out of the golf having tested positive.


----------



## Foxholer (Jul 25, 2021)

stefanovic said:



			Showing my age here, but I remember the Tokyo Olympics in 1964.
Lynn (the leap) Davies from the Valleys won gold.
TV news coverage started with a tune called 'Good Morning Tokyo'.
It was all in black and white, and that's all I can recall.
		
Click to expand...

My first memory of Olympics too. As a Kiwi, it was most memorable for Peter Snell's double Gold that we heard about on the radio and saw the following day(s) in black and white from the newsreel that was flown over! My how things have changed!


----------



## patricks148 (Jul 25, 2021)

Great ride by the Austrian, 40k solo ride for the gold.


----------



## GreiginFife (Jul 25, 2021)

patricks148 said:



			Great ride by the Australian woman, 40k solo ride for the gold.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## pokerjoke (Jul 25, 2021)

patricks148 said:



			Great ride by the Australian woman, 40k solo ride for the gold.
		
Click to expand...

Oops


----------



## pokerjoke (Jul 25, 2021)

patricks148 said:



			Great ride by the Australian woman, 40k solo ride for the gold.
		
Click to expand...

The Hockey’s on


----------



## patricks148 (Jul 25, 2021)

pokerjoke said:



			Oops
		
Click to expand...

Sodding predictive text


----------



## patricks148 (Jul 25, 2021)

GreiginFife said:









Click to expand...

Sodding phone changed, to Australia,  meant Austrian


----------



## GreiginFife (Jul 25, 2021)

patricks148 said:



			Sodding phone changed, to Australia,  meant Austrian
		
Click to expand...

Yeah yeah, Lloyd Chtistmas is real 😂😂😋


----------



## ColchesterFC (Jul 25, 2021)

They should slim it down by getting rid of any events that don't have a definitive result. All the events that are fastest, highest, furthest etc should be kept. Any event that requires a judge to decide the outcome should be dropped.


----------



## AmandaJR (Jul 25, 2021)

Gutted to see Bradly miss out on gold in the Taekwondo.


----------



## Beezerk (Jul 25, 2021)

I don't understand the skateboarding scoring, two full runs then those scores can get ignored by pulling off a couple of good single tricks


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jul 25, 2021)

Beezerk said:



			I don't understand the skateboarding scoring, two full runs then those scores can get ignored by pulling off a couple of good single tricks 

Click to expand...

You're just too old to understand grandad 😂🤣


----------



## Beezerk (Jul 25, 2021)

Lord Tyrion said:



			You're just too old to understand grandad 😂🤣
		
Click to expand...



Well I'm still puzzled, they have two long runs which get scored accordingly, they each then have a go at some single tricks which also get marked. It looked to me like they had a best 3 score system but the scores from the single tricks could count for all 3. Lad who won was way down after the first two main runs but pulled of a few decent single tricks and won. Didn't seem fair that they just about they ignored the harder first section of the competition.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jul 25, 2021)

Beezerk said:





Well I'm still puzzled, they have two long runs which get scored accordingly, they each then have a go at some single tricks which also get marked. It looked to me like they had a best 3 score system but the scores from the single tricks could count for all 3. Lad who won was way down after the first two main runs but pulled of a few decent single tricks and won. Didn't seem fair that they just about they ignored the harder first section of the competition.
		
Click to expand...

I saw one set of runs where pretty much everyone fell off at some point. I decided this was only making me even more grumpy about it being in the Olympics, if it's going to be in then be good 🙄😆, and turned over to the seniors golf. Darren Clarke's belly cheered me up, Sunningdale looks fabulous and I decided I'd made the right decision 😀.

Fair play to you for a/ sticking with it b/ caring enough to complain 👏 😂


----------



## Piece (Jul 26, 2021)

Superb in the synchro diving!


----------



## AmandaJR (Jul 26, 2021)

What a morning so far!


----------



## JamesR (Jul 26, 2021)

I'm missing a gold - Peaty, Daley & Lee and ...?

Who got the other one?


----------



## GreiginFife (Jul 26, 2021)

JamesR said:



			I'm missing a gold - Peaty, Daley & Lee and ...?

Who got the other one?
		
Click to expand...

Pidcock in the MTB


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 26, 2021)

What a morning - amazing to see Daley finally get the gold he deserves 

Superb fron Peaty and Piddock


----------



## Rooter (Jul 26, 2021)

#MegaMonday


----------



## Neilds (Jul 26, 2021)

Liverpoolphil said:



			What a morning - amazing to see Daley finally get the gold he deserves

Superb fron Peaty and Piddock
		
Click to expand...

Annoyed with the BBC website continually focussing on Daley, he had a partner who also won gold and we won other medals today.  Why are they just focussing on one person all the time?


----------



## Beezerk (Jul 26, 2021)

Neilds said:



			Annoyed with the BBC website continually focussing on Daley, he had a partner who also won gold and we won other medals today.  Why are they just focussing on one person all the time?
		
Click to expand...

It's the journey innit 👀


----------



## KenL (Jul 26, 2021)

It's coming home.😂


----------



## larmen (Jul 26, 2021)

As it turns out, for me as a person that doesn’t know anything about skateboarding, it’s not as spectacular as I thought it would be.

There seem to be 2 scored warm up runs where people fall of a lot, followed by 5 tricks, which to me all looked the same.
Jump onto a rail with a twist, grind down on different parts of the board, jump down with another twist.

What’s the other 60-80%  of the skate park for? No one ever went there.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jul 26, 2021)

larmen said:



			As it turns out, for me as a person that doesn’t know anything about skateboarding, it’s not as spectacular as I thought it would be.

There seem to be 2 scored warm up runs where people fall of a lot, followed by 5 tricks, which to me all looked the same.
Jump onto a rail with a twist, grind down on different parts of the board, jump down with another twist.

*What’s the other 60-80%  of the skate park for? *No one ever went there*.*

Click to expand...

Hanging out with your mates, looking cool?


----------



## SatchFan (Jul 26, 2021)

Neilds said:



			Annoyed with the BBC website continually focussing on Daley, he had a partner who also won gold and we won other medals today.  Why are they just focussing on one person all the time?
		
Click to expand...

Pseudo-celebrity status.


----------



## larmen (Jul 26, 2021)

Neilds said:



			Annoyed with the BBC website continually focussing on Daley, he had a partner who also won gold and we won other medals today.  Why are they just focussing on one person all the time?
		
Click to expand...

It’s Matty Lee. I only knew that because it happened today.

Without google, who was winning gold with Katherine Granger in 2012?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 27, 2021)

Another great day so far - awful for Walkden to lose in the last second but great composure to get the bronze , great to see the GN girls to get a gymnastics bronze


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Jul 27, 2021)

Bring on the dancing horses.
Who gets the medal.....horse or rider.


----------



## BiMGuy (Jul 27, 2021)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Bring on the dancing horses.
Who gets the medal.....horse or rider.
		
Click to expand...

Horse dancing.
Number 1 thing on the list of events that shouldn't be in the Olympics.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 27, 2021)

BiMGuy said:



			Horse dancing.
Number 1 thing on the list of events that shouldn't be in the Olympics.
		
Click to expand...

Then don’t watch it -🙄


----------



## KenL (Jul 27, 2021)

BiMGuy said:



			Horse dancing.
Number 1 thing on the list of events that shouldn't be in the Olympics.
		
Click to expand...

I disagree. That's exactly the type of event that should be showcased in the Olympics. Unlike golf.


----------



## BiMGuy (Jul 27, 2021)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Then don’t watch it -🙄
		
Click to expand...

I don't.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 27, 2021)

BiMGuy said:



			I don't.
		
Click to expand...

Excellent so no need to comment about it then 👍


----------



## BiMGuy (Jul 27, 2021)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Excellent so no need to comment about it then 👍
		
Click to expand...

Sorry, didn't realise there were rules on what I could and couldn't comment on.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 27, 2021)

BiMGuy said:



			Sorry, didn't realise there were rules on what I could and couldn't comment on.
		
Click to expand...

It’s cool - just one of those that needs to let people know they have no interest or don’t care 👍


----------



## BiMGuy (Jul 27, 2021)

Liverpoolphil said:



			It’s cool - just one of those that needs to let people know they have no interest or don’t care 👍
		
Click to expand...

I was stating my opinion that horses dancing doesn't belong in the Olympics. Other people have said similar about may sports, but I don't recall you getting upset at others! Are you a horsey person? Horsey people can be a bit precious. 

As it happens, my niece is one of the top junior horse dancing and show jumping in the county. I've nothing against horse dancing. It just shouldn't be in the Olympics.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 27, 2021)

BiMGuy said:



			I was stating my opinion that horses dancing doesn't belong in the Olympics. Other people have said similar about may sports, but I don't recall you getting upset at others! Are you a horsey person? Horsey people can be a bit precious.

As it happens, my niece is one of the top junior horse dancing and show jumping in the county. I've nothing against horse dancing. It just shouldn't be in the Olympics.
		
Click to expand...

nope not a horse person 

As I said you have already stated that you aren’t interested in the Olympics



BiMGuy said:



			I'm not all that interested in any of the Olympics really.
		
Click to expand...

Yet interested enough to comment about it 🤷‍♂️


----------



## BiMGuy (Jul 27, 2021)

Liverpoolphil said:



			nope not a horse person

As I said you have already stated that you aren’t interested in the Olympics


Yet interested enough to comment about it 🤷‍♂️
		
Click to expand...

Again. Who are you to decide what people can and can't comment on? 

You seem to be looking for someone to argue with this afternoon. Maybe go do something else.


----------



## IanM (Jul 27, 2021)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Bring on the dancing horses.
Who gets the medal.....horse or rider.
		
Click to expand...

I have a cousin who breeds and trains dressage horses...  not what I want to watch on tv, but having seen it at their yard, it is very skilful stuff.


----------



## Orikoru (Jul 27, 2021)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Excellent so no need to comment about it then 👍
		
Click to expand...

You seem to have forgotten that this topic was created by someone to lambast the Olympics, not someone who enjoys it. So @BiMGuy was bang on trend.


----------



## Rooter (Jul 27, 2021)

Liverpoolphil said:



			nope not a horse person
		
Click to expand...


Then why the long face??


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Jul 27, 2021)

Liverpoolphil said:



			nope not a horse person

As I said you have already stated that you aren’t interested in the Olympics


Yet interested enough to comment about it 🤷‍♂️
		
Click to expand...

@Liverpoolphil Being a bit arguementative this afternoon arent we.

@BiMGuy has an opinion which he has aired and which you dont agree with...

Fair enough, thats what the forum is for, but no need to tell him what he can and cant post... Thats my job 

Remember "Fragger's Mantra"  Agree to disagree... and move on

Thank you


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Jul 27, 2021)

Next up in 2024/5.
Doggies running through hoops.
Medal for dog and owner.


----------



## patricks148 (Jul 27, 2021)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Next up in 2024/5.
Doggies running through hoops.
Medal for dog and owner.
		
Click to expand...

What about dogging for the next one😅


----------



## KenL (Jul 27, 2021)

patricks148 said:



			What about dogging for the next one😅
		
Click to expand...

Can a mod look at this post please.😂


----------



## Dando (Jul 27, 2021)

arguing over the internet is being introduced at the next Olympics - a few members on here will be in with a chance of getting gold


----------



## GreiginFife (Jul 27, 2021)

Dando said:



			arguing over the internet is being introduced at the next Olympics - a few members on here will be in with a chance of getting gold
		
Click to expand...

There's a couple of dead certs in the 200m Entrenched View...


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jul 27, 2021)

Dando said:



			arguing over the internet is being introduced at the next Olympics - a few members on here will be in with a chance of getting gold
		
Click to expand...

It’s nailed on gold for one in particular,he’s also got a solid chance in the hypocrite event aswell 😂


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 27, 2021)

GreiginFife said:



			There's a couple of dead certs in the 200m Entrenched View...
		
Click to expand...

There is a clear winner in the obsessed about a poster category 👍


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 27, 2021)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1419939492757127176


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jul 27, 2021)

Liverpoolphil said:



			There is a clear winner in the obsessed about a poster category 👍
		
Click to expand...

As if that would be a category 🤷‍♂️😂


----------



## GreiginFife (Jul 27, 2021)

Liverpoolphil said:



			There is a clear winner in the obsessed about a poster category 👍
		
Click to expand...

I'm flattered Phil, but I'm spoken for...


----------



## Dando (Jul 27, 2021)

GreiginFife said:



			There's a couple of dead certs in the 200m Entrenched View...
		
Click to expand...

If Delc was still about he’d win the flogging a dead horse gold


----------



## KenL (Jul 27, 2021)

Dando said:



			If Delc was still about he’d win the flogging a dead horse gold
		
Click to expand...

What happened to Delc?


----------



## GreiginFife (Jul 27, 2021)

KenL said:



			What happened to Delc?
		
Click to expand...

Got his wish and fell down an enlarged hole?


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Jul 27, 2021)

KenL said:



			What happened to Delc?
		
Click to expand...

Blackballed a number of years ago.

Back on track please 👍


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 28, 2021)

https://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/olympics/57992327

How good is it to see them now being more concerned about their own health over winning 

And of course people like Piers Morgan just dismiss them as being weak


----------



## KenL (Jul 28, 2021)

Piers Morgan is an arrogant a*se.


----------



## KenL (Jul 28, 2021)

Team GB dressage team won Bronze.👏👏👏


----------



## Mudball (Jul 28, 2021)

KenL said:



			Team GB dressage team won Bronze.👏👏👏
		
Click to expand...

I was watching it yesteday... It may be a class thing.   But i had no clue what i should be looking for.  All the horses were majestic.   not a clue what was a piaffe or a passage.


----------



## sweaty sock (Jul 28, 2021)

I still think, along with all major televised sports, an average person should be picked from the population to compete, in an effort to hughlight the actual skill involved.

I can assure you, Biles's 'awful' two and a half twists vault, would seem very different compared to Average person's, Half arsed tumble with double risk of injury.


----------



## KenL (Jul 28, 2021)

Mudball said:



			I was watching it yesteday... I may be a class thing.   But i had no clue what i should be looking for.  All the horses were majestic.   not a clue what was a piaffe or a passage.
		
Click to expand...

I'm like that with rugby. 😂


----------



## KenL (Jul 28, 2021)

A wee heads up. Dressage is on BBC1 now, don't miss it.😇


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jul 28, 2021)

sweaty sock said:



			I still think, along with all major televised sports, an average person should be picked from the population to compete, in an effort to hughlight the actual skill involved.

I can assure you, Biles's 'awful' two and a half twists vault, would seem very different compared to Average person's, Half arsed tumble with double risk of injury.
		
Click to expand...

I saw a brief bit of diving this morning. You clearly got your wish because one of the Russian divers did a belly flop . I winced when it happened, ouch.


----------



## KenL (Jul 28, 2021)

https://www.golfmonthly.com/olympic...-the-bbc-239999/amp?__twitter_impression=true


----------



## stefanovic (Jul 28, 2021)

Haven't watched any events yet, but will probably watch some of the athletics next week.


----------



## Captainron (Jul 28, 2021)

The Olympics only really starts for me when the athletics happens.


----------



## GB72 (Jul 28, 2021)

The timing of the events cannot be helped but is why I am not more involved with watching the Olympics this year. Most are on whilst I am at work and the sessions start just as I am going to bed. Limited to following the BBC live feed


----------



## stefanovic (Jul 28, 2021)

Just how friendly are these games?
The Japanese don't like the S. Koreans for bringing their own chef and claiming the host's food might be radioactive.
Some Chinese don't like Japan because of events still in the memory. 
I'm guessing India and Pakistan don't like each other either.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 28, 2021)

Excellent Bronze for Dujardin with her new young horse - she becomes the most successful GB female Olympian 👏👏


----------



## KenL (Jul 28, 2021)

stefanovic said:



			Just how friendly are these games?
The Japanese don't like the S. Koreans for bringing their own chef and claiming the host's food might be radioactive.
Some Chinese don't like Japan because of events still in the memory. 
I'm guessing India and Pakistan don't like each other either.
		
Click to expand...

That's the politicians. Hopefully the athletes are on good terms.

Thing that is inking me is the Russian Olympic Committee or whatever they're called.  Your either banned or you are not!


----------



## larmen (Jul 28, 2021)

stefanovic said:



			Just how friendly are these games?
The Japanese don't like the S. Koreans for bringing their own chef and claiming the host's food might be radioactive.
Some Chinese don't like Japan because of events still in the memory. 
I'm guessing India and Pakistan don't like each other either.
		
Click to expand...

3 weeks ago people talked about the 2nd world war when England finally beat Germany. None of those players where involved in the war, on either side.


----------



## larmen (Jul 28, 2021)

Mudball said:



			I was watching it yesteday... It may be a class thing.   But i had no clue what i should be looking for.  All the horses were majestic.   not a clue what was a piaffe or a passage.
		
Click to expand...

I think one of them is going diagonally (?) from one side to the other, the other one is doing a 360 turn.
Not sure if they require a certain fancy step or not.

It’s on a lot in German TV as they used to get most of the medals.

The only horse thing I like is the cross country but in the 3 event discipline.
And horse racing. Fastest wins, easy to see.


----------



## SatchFan (Jul 28, 2021)

Not being a horse person I find dressage doesn't do it for me. Maybe jousting might have greater mass appeal.


----------



## GB72 (Jul 28, 2021)

KenL said:



			That's the politicians. Hopefully the athletes are on good terms.

Thing that is inking me is the Russian Olympic Committee or whatever they're called.  Your either banned or you are not!
		
Click to expand...

Few competitors have been 'injured' rather than compete against Isreal I think. 

Agree about the ROC. By all means allow some who have passed a strict testing routine to compete under no flag but by having the name of the country in the title, you are immediately giving the same publicity as if they had competed under the national flag.


----------



## larmen (Jul 28, 2021)

GB72 said:



			Agree about the ROC. By all means allow some who have passed a strict testing routine to compete under no flag but by having the name of the country in the title, you are immediately giving the same publicity as if they had competed under the national flag.
		
Click to expand...

Wasn’t that  originally for a handful of athletes who were living and being tested in another nation? Seems to be open to everyone now.


----------



## GB72 (Jul 28, 2021)

larmen said:



			Wasn’t that  originally for a handful of athletes who were living and being tested in another nation? Seems to be open to everyone now.
		
Click to expand...

Not sure how this whole ROC thing works to be honest but it seems to be another handy dodge to allow a major nation back into the games despite a ban.


----------



## larmen (Jul 28, 2021)

I think at the very beginning they banned all Russian athletes.

Then there was a tennis player living in Monaco and tested by the french and possibly a pole vaulter in the US in college who brought a case, and at the 1st event after the ban there were some 8 to 12 Russian athletes we were all supposed to be sure they aren’t doped.

That seemed like the right thing to do.


Now, Russian teams? That doesn’t make sense to me, or are they all playing in a doping conform country?


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jul 28, 2021)

SatchFan said:



			Not being a horse person I find dressage doesn't do it for me. Maybe jousting might have greater mass appeal.
		
Click to expand...

Not a horse person either but just watching closely what the horses can do…astonishing…at times it’s as if they float across the ground…mesmerising…


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 28, 2021)

GB72 said:



			Not sure how this whole ROC thing works to be honest but it seems to be another handy dodge to allow a major nation back into the games despite a ban.
		
Click to expand...

Anyone attending under ROC has to go through very strict drug testing etc to ensure they are clean and not part of Russia’s state doping


----------



## GB72 (Jul 28, 2021)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Anyone attending under ROC has to go through very strict drug testing etc to ensure they are clean and not part of Russia’s state doping
		
Click to expand...

Still feel it should be under a neutral flag.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Jul 28, 2021)

GB72 said:



			Still feel it should be under a neutral flag.
		
Click to expand...

Switzerland………
Oh wait a minute……..


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 28, 2021)

GB72 said:



			Still feel it should be under a neutral flag.
		
Click to expand...

Agree - I think it was in Rio 

edit- they are under the olympic flag


----------



## GB72 (Jul 28, 2021)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Agree - I think it was in Rio

edit- they are under the olympic flag
		
Click to expand...

OK, the reference to Russia should be removed.


----------



## Orikoru (Jul 28, 2021)

GB72 said:



			OK, the reference to Russia should be removed.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah they probably should have just put them under a banner of 'Independent Athletes' or something.


----------



## Whereditgo (Jul 28, 2021)

larmen said:



			I think at the very beginning they banned all Russian athletes.

Then there was a tennis player living in Monaco and tested by the french and possibly a pole vaulter in the US in college who brought a case, and at the 1st event after the ban there were some 8 to 12 Russian athletes we were all supposed to be sure they aren’t doped.

That seemed like the right thing to do.


Now, Russian teams? That doesn’t make sense to me, or are they all playing in a doping conform country?
		
Click to expand...

I seem to remember them competing under a different flag? Maybe the IOC or something?


----------



## SatchFan (Jul 28, 2021)

Russia


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Jul 28, 2021)

Mudball said:



			I was watching it yesteday... It may be a class thing.   But i had no clue what i should be looking for.  All the horses were majestic.   not a clue what was a piaffe or a passage.
		
Click to expand...

The tango and quickstep were very impressive.

My Mrs says that the horses love to perform, I'm not convinced.

Why on earth is Tug 'o War excluded from the Olympics.....great spectator sport.


----------



## Rooter (Jul 28, 2021)

Edit. thought better of it....


----------



## pokerjoke (Jul 28, 2021)

Loving the Olympics but missing the crowds.
Some highlights so far
Tom Daley and partner their last dive just magical.
Love the swimming and the 4x200 freestyle was superb,to win by over 3 seconds just brilliant.
Adam Peaty the goat in breastroke
Enjoyed the MTB


----------



## AmandaJR (Jul 28, 2021)

pokerjoke said:



			Loving the Olympics but missing the crowds.
Some highlights so far
Tom Daley and partner their last dive just magical.
Love the swimming and the 4x200 freestyle was superb,to win by over 3 seconds just brilliant.
Adam Peaty the goat in breastroke
Enjoyed the MTB
		
Click to expand...

I'm not really noticing the lack of crowds - probably we've grown used to it. I do think that will be more noticable in the athletics stadium though.


----------



## Rooter (Jul 28, 2021)

I'm loving it all and cannot wait for the velodrome events to start and the track and field.

Busy swim morning early if you fancy it, about 7/8 brits all going from about 2:30AM...


----------



## patricks148 (Jul 28, 2021)

Rooter said:



			I'm loving it all and cannot wait for the velodrome events to start and the track and field.

Busy swim morning early if you fancy it, about 7/8 brits all going from about 2:30AM...
		
Click to expand...

Always try and watch the men's idevidual pursuit, have done since boardman won in 93, that was a major turning point for British cycling


----------



## Golfmmad (Jul 28, 2021)

pokerjoke said:



			Loving the Olympics but missing the crowds.
Some highlights so far
Tom Daley and partner their last dive just magical.
Love the swimming and the 4x200 freestyle was superb,to win by over 3 seconds just brilliant.
Adam Peaty the goat in breastroke
Enjoyed the MTB
		
Click to expand...

Surprised you didn't mention the women's triathlon. Th girl that finished the cycling with a flat rear tyre and still 2km to finish was amazing. She was at least 20seconds back at the start of the 10k run. Quickly got to the bronze position and then pulled back the American girl, (who is no slouch) to finish with the silver medal.
For me, that was the stand out performance so far.


----------



## pokerjoke (Jul 28, 2021)

Golfmmad said:



			Surprised you didn't mention the women's triathlon. Th girl that finished the cycling with a flat rear tyre and still 2km to finish was amazing. She was at least 20seconds back at the start of the 10k run. Quickly got to the bronze position and then pulled back the American girl, (who is no slouch) to finish with the silver medal.
For me, that was the stand out performance so far.
		
Click to expand...

Yes agreed and I watched it all ,stayed calm when others might have panicked.
Men’s race was good too


----------



## KenL (Jul 29, 2021)

Canoe slalom (on now) is a good watch.
Brit (Mallory Franklin) in with a shout of a medal.


----------



## Piece (Jul 29, 2021)

Captainron said:



			The Olympics only really starts for me when the athletics happens.
		
Click to expand...

Opposite for me. It’s the beginning of the end.


----------



## Rooter (Jul 29, 2021)

pokerjoke said:



			Yes agreed and I watched it all ,stayed calm when others might have panicked.
Men’s race was good too
		
Click to expand...

Tomorrow night is the mixed relay triathlon!! I love it and in my view, the most spectator-friendly and exciting!

2 men and 2 women per team (so we are in a good place with men's 2nd and 5th, women's 2nd and 9th), much shorter 300M swim, 7k bike and 2k run each! (vs 1500M, 40k and 10k) so the overall time will still be around the same as a single tri, but it is absolutely 100% max effort sprint basically for these guys.


----------



## KenL (Jul 29, 2021)

That 👆 sounds great.


----------



## Rooter (Jul 29, 2021)

KenL said:



			That 👆 sounds great.
		
Click to expand...

Yeh, I'm staying up! starts at 11:30PM Friday night. (Don't laugh at me! I am usually in bed by 10pm!)


----------



## larmen (Jul 29, 2021)

KenL said:



			Canoe slalom (on now) is a good watch.
Brit (Mallory Franklin) in with a shout of a medal.
		
Click to expand...

It’s a good sport to watch for a viewer who isn’t a follower of that sport.


----------



## GB72 (Jul 29, 2021)

The Games really are different, the Tae Kwon Do team are already back in the UK. Guess it is turn up, compete, head home. No staying around until the closing ceremony.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jul 29, 2021)

GB72 said:



			The Games really are different, the Tae Kwon Do team are already back in the UK. Guess it is turn up, compete, head home. No staying around until the closing ceremony.
		
Click to expand...

The condom suppliers will be gutted. The village is usually very 'active' after people have finished their events .

Joking apart, it is a real shame that the experience is not the same. Such are the times.


----------



## larmen (Jul 29, 2021)

Lord Tyrion said:



			The condom suppliers will be gutted. The village is usually very 'active' after people have finished their events 

Click to expand...

Haven’t you heard about the special anti mingling beds they use this time? They are supposed to break if more than one athlete is bouncing on them.

Of course, 2 gymnast are possibly lighter than 1 weight lifter, but in principle they are supposed to stop the spread of Corona by stopping athletes to ‘mingle’


----------



## AmandaJR (Jul 29, 2021)

GB72 said:



			The Games really are different, the Tae Kwon Do team are already back in the UK. Guess it is turn up, compete, head home. No staying around until the closing ceremony.
		
Click to expand...

Flight home within 48 hours of competition involvement ending..


----------



## Rooter (Jul 29, 2021)

larmen said:



			Haven’t you heard about the special anti mingling beds they use this time? They are supposed to break if more than one athlete is bouncing on them.

Of course, 2 gymnast are possibly lighter than 1 weight lifter, but in principle they are supposed to stop the spread of Corona by stopping athletes to ‘mingle’
		
Click to expand...

What about Jason and Laura Kenny who are married and both competing? poor them!


----------



## GB72 (Jul 29, 2021)

AmandaJR said:



			Flight home within 48 hours of competition involvement ending..
		
Click to expand...

Out of interest, I wonder whether anyone actually asked the athletes whether they would rather have the Olympics this year in empty stadiums with bubbles and straight home after or postpone it again to allow the full experience next year. Assume that their opinions do not matter but would be interested to hear the real thoughts as opposed to the media safe replies that will be given out.


----------



## larmen (Jul 29, 2021)

Rooter said:



			What about Jason and Laura Kenny who are married and both competing? poor them! 

Click to expand...

Personally I would not take any cyclists to the Olympics. In previous years it turned out they all had so severe asthma that they needed to take medication (TUE), in times of COVID it’s just to dangerous to leave the house for them. After all, it’s the lungs which are mostly affected.


----------



## KenL (Jul 29, 2021)

larmen said:



			It’s a good sport to watch for a viewer who isn’t a follower of that sport.
		
Click to expand...

The British woman won Silver. 👏👏👏


----------



## KenL (Jul 29, 2021)

AmandaJR said:



			Flight home within 48 hours of competition involvement ending..
		
Click to expand...

Yes, I think I heard the canoeist saying she was heading home then back for the kayak event.
Nuts forcing them on an aircraft when they could be cautious at the village.


----------



## Orikoru (Jul 29, 2021)

larmen said:



			Haven’t you heard about the special anti mingling beds they use this time? They are supposed to break if more than one athlete is bouncing on them.

Of course, 2 gymnast are possibly lighter than 1 weight lifter, but in principle they are supposed to stop the spread of Corona by stopping athletes to ‘mingle’
		
Click to expand...

That was a total myth apparently. Some athletes made videos debunking it. Apparently it took 9 people jumping up and down to break one.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jul 29, 2021)

larmen said:



			Haven’t you heard about the special anti mingling beds they use this time? They are supposed to break if more than one athlete is bouncing on them.

Of course, 2 gymnast are possibly lighter than 1 weight lifter, but in principle they are supposed to stop the spread of Corona by stopping athletes to ‘mingle’
		
Click to expand...

That's plain mean


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 29, 2021)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1420690519882076160
opens up a question 

If they see themselves as Non Binary as is their wish - what category do they compete in 🤷‍♂️


----------



## KenL (Jul 29, 2021)

Perhaps there needs to be an Olympics for all those extra genders? 🤔


----------



## Slab (Jul 29, 2021)

I watched the skateboarding event live… gender didn’t occur to me. What struck me was how rubbish they were (they as in all of them, not they as in the one they). 
Honestly dreadful, even with multiple attempts to ‘stick’ their chosen trick, they almost all ended up on the deck 

Maybe things like youtube etc where you only ever see the huge successes or the massive fails from niche sports like this have clouded my expectation but it was a miserable spectacle


----------



## larmen (Jul 29, 2021)

Slab said:



			I watched the skateboarding event live… gender didn’t occur to me. What struck me was how rubbish they were (they as in all of them, not they as in the one they).
Honestly dreadful, even with multiple attempts to ‘stick’ their chosen trick, they almost all ended up on the deck

Maybe things like youtube etc where you only ever see the huge successes or the massive fails from niche sports like this have clouded my expectation but it was a miserable spectacle
		
Click to expand...

Did you watch both competitions? Is there much difference between them? Is strength important? Or could they just lob them together into one?


----------



## GB72 (Jul 29, 2021)

Slab said:



			I watched the skateboarding event live… gender didn’t occur to me. What struck me was how rubbish they were (they as in all of them, not they as in the one they).
Honestly dreadful, even with multiple attempts to ‘stick’ their chosen trick, they almost all ended up on the deck

Maybe things like youtube etc where you only ever see the huge successes or the massive fails from niche sports like this have clouded my expectation but it was a miserable spectacle
		
Click to expand...


I felt the same way about the bit of surfing I watched the other night, nowhere near as exciting as TV and Film had led me to believe.


----------



## Slab (Jul 29, 2021)

larmen said:



			Did you watch both competitions? Is there much difference between them? Is strength important? Or could they just lob them together into one?
		
Click to expand...

Just the first comp (luckily there's about 8 Olympic channels on our broadcaster out here so if you dont fancy something its easy to channel hop) Really thought it would be a better standard though. Some of the other sports have been great viewing


----------



## pokerjoke (Jul 29, 2021)

Rooter said:



			Yeh, I'm staying up! starts at 11:30PM Friday night. (Don't laugh at me! I am usually in bed by 10pm!)
		
Click to expand...

Definitely a chance of gold I will be watching too.


----------



## larmen (Jul 29, 2021)

Slab said:



			Just the first comp (luckily there's about 8 Olympic channels on our broadcaster out here so if you dont fancy something its easy to channel hop) Really thought it would be a better standard though. Some of the other sports have been great viewing
		
Click to expand...

In the gymnastic I have seen 2 falls. One GB athlete  on the pommel horse and the Japanese older guy who did his last Olympics on the bar. In skateboarding I have seen one guy who didn't fall off, he won silver.

Maybe it's just that these modern sports have a judging system us old people are not familiar/happy with.
It's the Olympics, you have one shot, every jump counts, ... . That's what we know. Oh the outcry when the 1st false start led to DQs a few years back.
These modern sports are very inclusive. You have a go, ... . Fell off, try again. And people from 4th place down get a sticker.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jul 29, 2021)

Slab said:



			I watched the skateboarding event live… gender didn’t occur to me. What struck me was how rubbish they were (they as in all of them, not they as in the one they).
Honestly dreadful, even with multiple attempts to ‘stick’ their chosen trick, they almost all ended up on the deck

Maybe things like youtube etc where you only ever see the huge successes or the massive fails from niche sports like this have clouded my expectation but it was a miserable spectacle
		
Click to expand...

I saw one round of the mens comp the other day and it was very much the same. They pretty much all did the same routine and all bar 1, I think, fell off at some point. Not that great is it? I suspect on youtube and the like we see take 37 or an edited version that is perfect and that is how we think. Reality is clearly very different. Disappointing.


----------



## BiMGuy (Jul 29, 2021)

larmen said:



			In the gymnastic I have seen 2 falls. One GB athlete  on the pommel horse and the Japanese older guy who did his last Olympics on the bar. In skateboarding I have seen one guy who didn't fall off, he won silver.

Maybe it's just that these modern sports have a judging system us old people are not familiar/happy with.
It's the Olympics, you have one shot, every jump counts, ... . That's what we know. Oh the outcry when the 1st false start led to DQs a few years back.
These modern sports are very inclusive. You have a go, ... . Fell off, try again. And people from 4th place down get a sticker.
		
Click to expand...

Presumably you'll be entering the next skateboarding event to show us all how easy it is?


----------



## larmen (Jul 29, 2021)

BiMGuy said:



			Presumably you'll be entering the next skateboarding event to show us all how easy it is?
		
Click to expand...

Great argument from one couch sports fan to the other couch sports fan. You do it better then!

Let me see if I find a post where you have ever criticised a professional golfer or footballer and I am right back with a counter point.  Or I could just leave it.


----------



## Orikoru (Jul 29, 2021)

Liverpoolphil said:




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1420690519882076160
opens up a question

If they see themselves as Non Binary as is their wish - what category do they compete in 🤷‍♂️
		
Click to expand...

I'm not an expert but I think gender and sex are considered as different, so their gender is non-binary but their sex remains female. It can be confusing though so I think it's harsh to attack the commentator for getting the labels wrong when they're ostensibly commentating on a female event. They might not have even been told this person was non-binary, who knows.


----------



## Orikoru (Jul 29, 2021)

BiMGuy said:



			Presumably you'll be entering the next skateboarding event to show us all how easy it is?
		
Click to expand...

I get what he's saying though, we've all seen old Tony Hawk videos and seen some pretty awesome stuff, so if the Olympics is meant to be the pinnacle you wouldn't expect them all falling off every ten minutes like teenagers down the park.


----------



## BiMGuy (Jul 29, 2021)

larmen said:



			Great argument from one couch sports fan to the other couch sports fan. You do it better then!

Let me see if I find a post where you have ever criticised a professional golfer or footballer and I am right back with a counter point.  Or I could just leave it.
		
Click to expand...

I haven't been skateboarding since I tore my achilles tendon whilst doing so 25 years ago and have no intention of going on one again. 

You said they were rubbish. Surely is they are rubbish it would be easy to do better? The tricks they are attempting are extremely difficult and can easily end in serious injury.


----------



## BiMGuy (Jul 29, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			I get what he's saying though, we've all seen old Tony Hawk videos and seen some pretty awesome stuff, so if the Olympics is meant to be the pinnacle you wouldn't expect them all falling off every ten minutes like teenagers down the park.
		
Click to expand...

Thats the equivalent of saying all golfers are rubbish because they don't play like Tigers highlights reel. 
Remember that we don't see most of the mistakes professionals make.


----------



## KenL (Jul 29, 2021)

Lord Tyrion said:



			I saw one round of the mens comp the other day and it was very much the same. They pretty much all did the same routine and all bar 1, I think, fell off at some point. Not that great is it? I suspect on youtube and the like we see take 37 or an edited version that is perfect and that is how we think. Reality is clearly very different. Disappointing.
		
Click to expand...

Listen to all the experts/World class athletes!

How's your golf handicap? +6 or something? 😂


----------



## GB72 (Jul 29, 2021)

BiMGuy said:



			Presumably you'll be entering the next skateboarding event to show us all how easy it is?
		
Click to expand...

I don't think he meant it was easy, jus that competitive skateboarding does not live up to the image of what can be done as seen bia youtube, films etc. I had the same wiht surfing. Still highly skilled, just sold out by its image being better than what actually happens in competition.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jul 29, 2021)

KenL said:



			Listen to all the experts/World class athletes!

How's your golf handicap? *+6 or something*? 😂
		
Click to expand...

Definitely something


----------



## GB72 (Jul 29, 2021)

BiMGuy said:



			Thats the equivalent of saying all golfers are rubbish because they don't play like Tigers highlights reel.
Remember that we don't see most of the mistakes professionals make.
		
Click to expand...

I guess that this is the point. As golfers we know what is involved, that they do not hit every fairway and every green and nail the long putts as you see on the highlight reels. A casual observer may not know that and be a bit shocked seeng a pro golfer play a whole round. We are that casual observer for most olympic sports and so are just realising the difference between edited footage, seeing the very best on a good day and normal competition.


----------



## stefanovic (Jul 29, 2021)

What are these mental health issues?

If the pressure is getting to a competitor then may I suggest that they take up a career in an emergency service.
Like fighting a warehouse blaze, putting down a riot, or manning a lifeboat in rough seas.


----------



## SteveW86 (Jul 29, 2021)

Didnt it take Tony Hawk almost 3 years to do the first 900 from when he first tried it to actually landing it an an X-Games. Elite athletes are pushing the limits of their individual sports, they are bound to make mistakes.


----------



## KenL (Jul 29, 2021)

stefanovic said:



			What are these mental health issues?

If the pressure is getting to a competitor then may I suggest that they take up a career in an emergency service.
Like fighting a warehouse blaze, putting down a riot, or manning a lifeboat in rough seas.
		
Click to expand...

You a Piers Morgan fan?


----------



## stefanovic (Jul 29, 2021)

KenL said:



			You a Piers Morgan fan?
		
Click to expand...

I like the way he's not pc in a world where being pc is now nearly compulsory.
The BBC would never employ this big mouthed Brit.


----------



## Fade and Die (Jul 29, 2021)

GB72 said:



			I don't think he meant it was easy, jus that competitive skateboarding does not live up to the image of what can be done as seen bia youtube, films etc. I had the same wiht surfing. Still highly skilled, just sold out by its image being better than what actually happens in competition.
		
Click to expand...


I agree, the skateboarding and surfing have both been disappointing as a spectacle. The surf boarding especially, just someone surfing, trying tricks and falling off. Then a score appearing! 🤷‍♂️


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jul 29, 2021)

SteveW86 said:



			Didnt it take Tony Hawk almost 3 years to do the first 900 from when he first tried it to actually landing it an an X-Games. Elite athletes are pushing the limits of their individual sports, they are bound to make mistakes.
		
Click to expand...

I fully get what you are saying but is not staying on the board a basic element, like staying upright on skis, skates, not sinking in a boat, rowing straight, staying on the beam, bars etc in gymnastics, divers making a decent entry and so on. Athletes push themselves and the odd one will fall off but when every competitor falls off that is pretty poor. It doesn't matter that it is hard, it is meant to be hard at elite level. To win medals we, the spectators, want to see something special. If the competitors can't do that then maybe the sport (I say that very, very loosely for skateboarding) is not ready for the Olympics.


----------



## Orikoru (Jul 29, 2021)

Lord Tyrion said:



			I fully get what you are saying but is not staying on the board a basic element, like staying upright on skis, skates, not sinking in a boat, rowing straight, staying on the beam, bars etc in gymnastics, divers making a decent entry and so on. Athletes push themselves and the odd one will fall off but when every competitor falls off that is pretty poor. It doesn't matter that it is hard, it is meant to be hard at elite level. To win medals we, the spectators, want to see something special. If the competitors can't do that then maybe the sport (I say that very, very loosely for skateboarding) is not ready for the Olympics.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah, imagine if you watched the 110m hurdles and every single runner tripped over at least one hurdle and hit the deck, had to get back up and drag themselves to the end and only two people finished.


----------



## GB72 (Jul 29, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			Yeah, imagine if you watched the 110m hurdles and every single runner tripped over at least one hurdle and hit the deck, had to get back up and drag themselves to the end and only two people finished. 

Click to expand...

I think that the comparitive is more a field event. The basic skill of the high jump is to jump over the bar but pushing yourself to the limits means that will not happen every time. 

My problem is that I am expecting this long, freeflowing routine of tricks, flips, jumps and aerial twists and that is not what I get. Same with surfing, I was expecting massive waves with dozens of tricks and what it is involves a few turns on a wave, end of run, points randomly awarded.


----------



## SteveW86 (Jul 29, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			Yeah, imagine if you watched the 110m hurdles and every single runner tripped over at least one hurdle and hit the deck, had to get back up and drag themselves to the end and only two people finished. 

Click to expand...

I dont think you can compare something like skateboarding to the hurdles, the hurdles are fixed and it is doing the same skill over and over again. I would imagine a lot of the athletes competing in the hurdles have tripped and fallen.

I've only watched very limited amounts of the skateboarding and I think every rider I saw had atleast a wobble, but they are pretty much always pushing to land a new trick and that leads to the mistake. Personally, I dont think skateboarding belongs in the Olympics. The tricks they are trying to land dont look particularly challenging ( I am sure they are), but it doesnt make entertaining watching.


----------



## SteveW86 (Jul 29, 2021)

Maybe we need a "Gaming Olympics", we can all watch someone doing the unbelievable on Tony Hawks 2024


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jul 29, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			Yeah, imagine if you watched the 110m hurdles and every single runner tripped over at least one hurdle and hit the deck, had to get back up and drag themselves to the end and only two people finished. 

Click to expand...

That sounds like a comedy sketch I've either seen or should be made


----------



## KenL (Jul 29, 2021)

Lord Tyrion said:



			I fully get what you are saying but is not staying on the board a basic element, like staying upright on skis, skates, not sinking in a boat, rowing straight, staying on the beam, bars etc in gymnastics, divers making a decent entry and so on. Athletes push themselves and the odd one will fall off but when every competitor falls off that is pretty poor. It doesn't matter that it is hard, it is meant to be hard at elite level. To win medals we, the spectators, want to see something special. If the competitors can't do that then maybe the sport (I say that very, very loosely for skateboarding) is not ready for the Olympics.
		
Click to expand...

I could stay on a board for hours just going along but the tricks they are pulling off are very impressive.


----------



## larmen (Jul 29, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			Yeah, imagine if you watched the 110m hurdles and every single runner tripped over at least one hurdle and hit the deck, had to get back up and drag themselves to the end and only two people finished. 

Click to expand...

I think my personal ‘record’ is 54.6s because I stalled 3 times.
In show jumping (one of those horse sports) it’s a DQ, in athletics it is just embarrassing.
The things you do to get your team a single point, even in a league you can’t get relegated from ;-)


----------



## KenL (Jul 29, 2021)

stefanovic said:



			I like the way he's not pc in a world where being pc is now nearly compulsory.
The BBC would never employ this big mouthed Brit.
		
Click to expand...

It's more his arrogance and how he shouts over people not letting have their say that I don't like.

Agree with his stance on Markle but not the US gymnast. How does he know she is not on suicide watch?


----------



## BiMGuy (Jul 29, 2021)

SteveW86 said:



			Maybe we need a "Gaming Olympics", we can all watch someone doing the unbelievable on Tony Hawks 2024
		
Click to expand...

It's called X Games


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jul 29, 2021)

KenL said:



			I could stay on a board for hours just going along but the tricks they are pulling off are very impressive.
		
Click to expand...

No doubt but as a spectator I want to see them pull them off and stay on the board. Analogies are always tough but if we take gymnastics for example, you want the medalists to stay on the parallel bars, stay on the horse etc when doing ridiculously difficult stuff. That is what the best in the world should be about. Doing a trick and then falling off is only going to work for hard core boarders. The rest will switch over.


----------



## SteveW86 (Jul 29, 2021)

BiMGuy said:



			It's called X Games
		
Click to expand...

I know the X-Games, see post 231.

I'm guessing it is the same athletes who compete in the X-Games though, and I imagine they still fall off?


----------



## BiMGuy (Jul 29, 2021)

SteveW86 said:



			I know the X-Games, see post 231.

I'm guessing it is the same athletes who compete in the X-Games though, and I imagine they still fall off?
		
Click to expand...

Yep. They could all do tricks or routines where they don't fall off. But that's not the way scoring works.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 29, 2021)

Really enjoyed the mixed 4x100 relay - looked like a really good fun event that the swimmers enjoyed


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jul 30, 2021)

This could have been on random irritations but it's about the Olympics so I'll keep it here. Co commentators, former competitors, who shriek throughout an event ruining it for the watcher. I saw repeats of the bmx finals this morning, no spoilers, and the co commentator, sat in a studio in Salford, barely said a coherent word throughout and just shrieked over the commentator. It happens in other sports as well but today was the worst. 

I'm sure it will be excused as 'passion' 🙄 but it is just painful. 

Anyway rant over 😁


----------



## AmandaJR (Jul 30, 2021)

Lord Tyrion said:



			This could have been on random irritations but it's about the Olympics so I'll keep it here. Co commentators, former competitors, who shriek throughout an event ruining it for the watcher. I saw repeats of the bmx finals this morning, no spoilers, and the co commentator, sat in a studio in Salford, barely said a coherent word throughout and just shrieked over the commentator. It happens in other sports as well but today was the worst.

I'm sure it will be excused as 'passion' 🙄 but it is just painful.

Anyway rant over 😁
		
Click to expand...

I actually thought it was really sweet as she was beside herself and just like us shouting at the TV "go go go pedalpedalpedalpedal" - ok that's not her job but she got swept up in the moment...


----------



## AmandaJR (Jul 30, 2021)

Why do the canoeists leave their skirts on after they've finished?!


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jul 30, 2021)

AmandaJR said:



			I actually thought it was really sweet as she was beside herself and just like us shouting at the TV "go go go pedalpedalpedalpedal" - *ok that's not her job but she got swept up in the moment...*

Click to expand...

But there lies in the point. Her job is to give insight before, during and after the race as a former competitor. Be excited, particularly at the end, but if you lose it throughout then you are no use. Once would have been excusable but she did the same for both finals.


----------



## SatchFan (Jul 30, 2021)

AmandaJR said:



			Why do the canoeists leave their skirts on after they've finished?!
		
Click to expand...

Might be a decency thing. Their knickers probably ride up while they are paddling.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 30, 2021)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1421001260044623876



How great was it - brilliant to see how much it means to them and shows the level of passion both from the competitors and also the commentators- they know how much work comes down to one run.


----------



## larmen (Jul 30, 2021)

Lord Tyrion said:



			This could have been on random irritations but it's about the Olympics so I'll keep it here. Co commentators, former competitors, who shriek throughout an event ruining it for the watcher. I saw repeats of the bmx finals this morning, no spoilers, and the co commentator, sat in a studio in Salford, barely said a coherent word throughout and just shrieked over the commentator. It happens in other sports as well but today was the worst.

I'm sure it will be excused as 'passion' 🙄 but it is just painful.

Anyway rant over 😁
		
Click to expand...

I said it before. Just because someone is or was great at a particular sport doesn’t necessarily qualify them to present a sport.
Any sport, not just the Olympics. Match of the day, London Marathon, F1, Wimbledon, … They all use some people that just don’t come across well.
A qualified presenter with passion and knowledge of the sport would be my choice most of the time, like Vernon Kay in American Football.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jul 30, 2021)

larmen said:



			I said it before. Just because someone is or was great at a particular sport doesn’t necessarily qualify them to present a sport.
Any sport, not just the Olympics. Match of the day, London Marathon, F1, Wimbledon, … They all use some people that just don’t come across well.
A qualified presenter with passion and knowledge of the sport would be my choice most of the time, like Vernon Kay in American Football.
		
Click to expand...

Sadly it doesn't seem fashionable to use a professional journalist / presenter any more. The move towards the ex-pro seems unstoppable. Some work very well, cricket and golf have produced excellent ones for example, but so many are just not smooth enough and it jars. In the Olympics it makes it worse when you sit an ex athlete next to Claire Balding or Dan Walker for example, it just amplifies the difference.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 30, 2021)

The ex sports stars being commentators during olympics sports has produced some brilliant reactions when the events happen - love seeing the passion , it’s what makes the games 

This is superb from the Kiwi


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1421034089973493765


----------



## harpo_72 (Jul 30, 2021)

Liverpoolphil said:



			The ex sports stars being commentators during olympics sports has produced some brilliant reactions when the events happen - love seeing the passion , it’s what makes the games

This is superb from the Kiwi


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1421034089973493765

Click to expand...

She was awesome 👏


----------



## Golfmmad (Jul 30, 2021)

Lord Tyrion said:



			This could have been on random irritations but it's about the Olympics so I'll keep it here. Co commentators, former competitors, who shriek throughout an event ruining it for the watcher. I saw repeats of the bmx finals this morning, no spoilers, and the co commentator, sat in a studio in Salford, barely said a coherent word throughout and just shrieked over the commentator. It happens in other sports as well but today was the worst. 

I'm sure it will be excused as 'passion' 🙄 but it is just painful. 

Anyway rant over 😁
		
Click to expand...

Oh Lordy Lordy, don't be such a stick in the mud! 😀.
We need some passion from commentators, it's no different from football commentators when they scream at a great goal, except that it only lasts for a few seconds, remember Agueeeerrrrrrooooo! It's exciting  when they compete for a very close finish as in the BMX heats!


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jul 30, 2021)

Golfmmad said:



			Oh Lordy Lordy, don't be such a stick in the mud! 😀.
We need some passion from commentators, it's no different from football commentators when they scream at a great goal, except that it only lasts for a few seconds, remember Agueeeerrrrrrooooo! It's exciting  when they compete for a very close finish as in the BMX heats!
		
Click to expand...

He didn't shout 'go Sergio, go Sergio, go Sergio, run, run, run' for 2 minutes 😆. Lose it in the home straight not from 20 seconds on 😛


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jul 30, 2021)

What's with the athletics starting up soon soon?  The 10,000m final already...we haven't yet had anything from the velodrome.


----------



## Captainron (Jul 30, 2021)

The mixed mile just showed how much faster the men are than the women in real time. The Nigerians tried to mix it up and raced a male in leg 3 when the rest raced their females. He obliterated them, gave their anchor lady a 6 second lead but she was overhauled by the 300m mark. Unreal


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jul 30, 2021)

Table tennis 😳. It's nuts how good they are. Great fun to watch.


----------



## RichA (Jul 30, 2021)

Liverpoolphil said:




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1421001260044623876
View attachment 37801


How great was it - brilliant to see how much it means to them and shows the level of passion both from the competitors and also the commentators- they know how much work comes down to one run.
		
Click to expand...

Incredible that she had to seek crowdfunding after women's bmx was dropped by UK Sport. She won a gold.
The British rowing team got £24M and won 1 bronze medal out of 14 events.


----------



## Beezerk (Jul 30, 2021)

RichA said:



			Incredible that she had to seek crowdfunding after women's bmx was dropped by UK Sport. She won a gold.
The British rowing team got £24M and won 1 bronze medal out of 14 events.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah,  I watched the bmx highlights last night then the races when I woke up this morning, incredible stuff. 
True drive from someone absolutely passionate about the sport, I really do hope it kick starts a new generation of bmx racers.


----------



## pokerjoke (Jul 31, 2021)

Going well,barring any disasters.
Great run by Jonny


----------



## Golfmmad (Jul 31, 2021)

pokerjoke said:



			Going well,barring any disasters.
Great run by Jonny
		
Click to expand...

Well worth staying up for, great from all four!


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jul 31, 2021)

For the athletics we get the wonderful Michael Johnson doing punditry. Anyone in the US, who do they use? I'm always amazed that the Americans haven't reclaimed him and snapped him up.


----------



## Golfmmad (Jul 31, 2021)

Lord Tyrion said:



			For the athletics we get the wonderful Michael Johnson doing punditry. Anyone in the US, who do they use? I'm always amazed that the Americans haven't snapped him up.
		
Click to expand...

Well you know how the Americans are in the golf, way too over the top! Michael Johnson is much too cool for that, long may he continue to be our Athletics pundit! 👍


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jul 31, 2021)

Golfmmad said:



			Well you know how the Americans are in the golf, way too over the top! Michael Johnson is much too cool for that, long may he continue to be our Athletics pundit! 👍
		
Click to expand...

Good point. I hope he continues to stay with us, he is a class act


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Jul 31, 2021)

Really enjoyed the mixed triathlon, thought the shorter format worked really well for TV 
And we struck gold 🥇 👍


----------



## Golfmmad (Jul 31, 2021)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Really enjoyed the mixed triathlon, thought the shorter format worked really well for TV 
And we struck gold 🥇 👍
		
Click to expand...

Agreed, it was a brilliant watch, exciting all the way to the finish!
As I said earlier, we'll worth staying up for
......... Yawn 😦


----------



## NearHull (Jul 31, 2021)

We’ve been away for a few days so not been able to watch any live events.  I would like to watch the golf early in the morning.  Any advice on how to watch it?


----------



## D-S (Jul 31, 2021)

NearHull said:



			We’ve been away for a few days so not been able to watch any live events.  I would like to watch the golf early in the morning.  Any advice on how to watch it?
		
Click to expand...

Eurosport 2 from 5.45.


----------



## NearHull (Jul 31, 2021)

D-S said:



			Eurosport 2 from 5.45.
		
Click to expand...

Thank you.


----------



## Golfmmad (Jul 31, 2021)

Really disappointed that Dina-Asher-Smith hasn't made the 100metre final. And has subsequently pulled out of the 200metres,saying that she has a hamstring problem.
What I don't understand is that she is still going in the relay, with a hamstring issue. Surely that's a big risk for herself and obviously the relay team. 🤔


----------



## D-S (Jul 31, 2021)

Golfmmad said:



			Really disappointed that Dina-Asher-Smith hasn't made the 100metre final. And has subsequently pulled out of the 200metres,saying that she has a hamstring problem.
What I don't understand is that she is still going in the relay, with a hamstring issue. Surely that's a big risk for herself and obviously the relay team. 🤔
		
Click to expand...

Not sure she’d have had much chance in the 100m, her PB is 10.83 and the winner ran 10.61.


----------



## Foxholer (Jul 31, 2021)

Golfmmad said:



			Really disappointed that Dina-Asher-Smith hasn't made the 100metre final. And has subsequently pulled out of the 200metres,saying that she has a hamstring problem.
What I don't understand is that she is still going in the relay, with a hamstring issue. Surely that's a big risk for herself and obviously the relay team. 🤔
		
Click to expand...

DA-S needs (at least seems to need) races/competition to inspire her to perform. Covid restrictions have meant that these have been greatly restricted, so the incentive to train has been missing too. It's all about finding the 'best' incentive and hers has been forcibly removed! That said, it's great to see Daryll Neita qualified for the Final - even though i don't expect her to feature except as an 'also ran'. A Jamaican 1-2-3 seems, to me, quite likely, but Neita could well become UK's best female sprinter quite soon.


----------



## D-S (Jul 31, 2021)

Foxholer said:



			DA-S needs (at least seems to need) races/competition to inspire her to perform. Covid restrictions have meant that these have been greatly restricted, so the incentive to train has been missing too. It's all about finding the 'best' incentive and hers has been forcibly removed! That said, it's great to see Daryll Neita qualified for the Final - even though i don't expect her to feature except as an 'also ran'. A Jamaican 1-2-3 seems, to me, quite likely, but Neita could well become UK's best female sprinter quite soon.
		
Click to expand...

Spoiler alert, they ran the final about 6 hours ago - and you were right it was a Jamaican 1,2,3


----------



## Golfmmad (Jul 31, 2021)

D-S said:



			Not sure she’d have had much chance in the 100m, her PB is 10.83 and the winner ran 10.61.
		
Click to expand...

Agreed, but had she been injury free she would have at least had a chance of a medal.


----------



## Golfmmad (Jul 31, 2021)

Foxholer said:



			DA-S needs (at least seems to need) races/competition to inspire her to perform. Covid restrictions have meant that these have been greatly restricted, so the incentive to train has been missing too. It's all about finding the 'best' incentive and hers has been forcibly removed! That said, it's great to see Daryll Neita qualified for the Final - even though i don't expect her to feature except as an 'also ran'. A Jamaican 1-2-3 seems, to me, quite likely, but Neita could well become UK's best female sprinter quite soon.
		
Click to expand...

The best incentive is to be injury free. She's running with a hamstring problem, which is why I'm surprised she's competing in the relay.
As for the best British runner, don't write Dina Asha Smith off just yet. 👍


----------



## KenL (Jul 31, 2021)

Golfmmad said:



			Agreed, but had she been injury free she would have at least had a chance of a medal.
		
Click to expand...

Agreed. Unfortunately she is injured and cannot compete at the highest level.


----------



## Billysboots (Jul 31, 2021)

Golfmmad said:



			Agreed, but had she been injury free she would have at least had a chance of a medal.
		
Click to expand...

Michael Johnson said, before anyone knew of Asher-Smith’s injury issues, that for her to medal she would have to run a season’s best. That seemed a fair assessment at the time.

Not quite at the races I’m afraid, injury or no injury.


----------



## Foxholer (Jul 31, 2021)

Golfmmad said:



			...She's running with a hamstring problem, which is why I'm surprised she's competing in the relay.
...
		
Click to expand...

Injury? Or 'niggle' that simply reduces her speed! If the latter, she's still better than possible (if there are any!) alternatives.


----------



## D-S (Jul 31, 2021)

Billysboots said:



			Michael Johnson said, before anyone knew of Asher-Smith’s injury issues, that for her to medal she would have to run a season’s best. That seemed a fair assessment at the time.

Not quite at the races I’m afraid, injury or no injury.
		
Click to expand...

She would have needed to have run an all time personal best just to ge5 bronze - 3rd place was 10.76 seconds vs her PB of 10.83.


----------



## AmandaJR (Jul 31, 2021)

From her interview she isn't currently injured rather than short on specific training prior to the games as she recovered and lost valuable time.

So she's not likely to be competitive at the 200m but possibly still a strong option in the relay.


----------



## Golfmmad (Jul 31, 2021)

Billysboots said:



			Michael Johnson said, before anyone knew of Asher-Smith’s injury issues, that for her to medal she would have to run a season’s best. That seemed a fair assessment at the time.

Not quite at the races I’m afraid, injury or no injury.
		
Click to expand...

That's a bit of a contradiction. Your saying MJ's assessment is fair before he knew of her injury and then you say, not at the races with no injury.
I stand by what I said, DAS is quite capable of a medal if she's injury free.


----------



## Billysboots (Jul 31, 2021)

Golfmmad said:



			That's a bit of a contradiction. Your saying MJ's assessment is fair before he knew of her injury and then you say, not at the races with no injury.
I stand by what I said, DAS is quite capable of a medal if she's injury free.
		
Click to expand...

Not really a contradiction. I’m agreeing with MJ, who made his observation BEFORE the injury was made public - Asha-Smith isn’t quite good enough to be medalling at these Olympics, regardless of the injury.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jul 31, 2021)

So, is she injured or just not race fit? The information seems to be contradictory. 

Roger Black this morning suggested she wouldn't win a medal in the 100m but there was a genuine chance in the 200m. It's a shame that we won't get a chance to see if he would have been right.


----------



## Golfmmad (Jul 31, 2021)

Billysboots said:



			Not really a contradiction. I’m agreeing with MJ, who made his observation BEFORE the injury was made public - Asha-Smith isn’t quite good enough to be medalling at these Olympics, regardless of the injury.
		
Click to expand...

Yes, I agree with MJ's opinion too, she could have medalled had she been fully fit and injury free. She is certainly good enough to better her PB.
So let's just agree to disagree.


----------



## GreiginFife (Jul 31, 2021)

I'm just impressed anyone that tore their hamstring was sprinting at any speed just 5 weeks later. 

When I did my hamstring I was out for nearly 3 months.


----------



## IainP (Aug 1, 2021)

Schauffele having a bit of a 'mare, poor tee shot on 14


----------



## Imurg (Aug 1, 2021)

IainP said:



			Schauffele having a bit of a 'mare, poor tee shot on 14
		
Click to expand...

Rory for Gold?

Sabbatini that is..


----------



## IainP (Aug 1, 2021)

If you accept the premise that the Olympics is a chance to showcase golf (not saying I do!), why would the director/producer of the content think showing 45 seconds of people walking is a good idea? Baffling.


----------



## IainP (Aug 1, 2021)

Slightly disappointed they aren't playing as a 7-ball 😃


----------



## Imurg (Aug 1, 2021)

Where's the Goswick 8 when you need them...


----------



## IainP (Aug 1, 2021)

Think I'm pulling for C.T. Pan now, has his wife as caddy with a giant visor 😁


----------



## AmandaJR (Aug 1, 2021)

IainP said:



			If you accept the premise that the Olympics is a chance to showcase golf (not saying I do!), why would the director/producer of the content think showing 45 seconds of people walking is a good idea? Baffling.
		
Click to expand...

Watching and imagining it through the eyes of someone who never watches or plays golf but loves the Olympics...I'd turn over and say "what's that sport all about...standing around doing nothing for ages"!


----------



## BiMGuy (Aug 1, 2021)

Colin got away nicely with that thinned, nearly topped tee shot 🤪


----------



## Beezerk (Aug 1, 2021)

Owch, some lie that


----------



## AmandaJR (Aug 1, 2021)

BiMGuy said:



			Colin got away nicely with that thinned, nearly topped tee shot 🤪
		
Click to expand...

Aint that just golf...worst strike gets nearest!


----------



## Foxholer (Aug 1, 2021)

IainP said:



			Think I'm pulling for C.T. Pan now, has his wife as caddy with *a giant visor* 😁
		
Click to expand...

Those visors are pretty common part of asian ladies golfers apparel. And a great putt for the medal too!


----------



## AmandaJR (Aug 1, 2021)

Is it just me who wants any athlete BUT the ROC or China competitiors to win?!

I just doubt they're clean...


----------



## AmandaJR (Aug 1, 2021)

Max Whitlock - you star you.


----------



## AmandaJR (Aug 1, 2021)

100m - could be exciting...hockey not going to plan right now.


----------



## Dando (Aug 1, 2021)

The blokes clearing 2.35 in the high jump. I struggle getting in my bed at times


----------



## AmandaJR (Aug 1, 2021)

Shocking false start by Hughes and now the hockey has gone pear-shaped...


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Aug 1, 2021)

https://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/olympics/58048827

Just amazing - brilliant from both of them


----------



## Pin-seeker (Aug 1, 2021)

The BMX freestyle blows my mind.


----------



## AmandaJR (Aug 1, 2021)

Pin-seeker said:



			The BMX freestyle blows my mind.
		
Click to expand...

They were amazing. Never ever thought I'd be so engrossed. How do they find the pedals again having spun the bike 3 times?? In fact - how do they spin it without the brake cable getting snagged?! 

Anyway. It looked amazing and some of those walls are just about vertical and they glided up and down them...stunning to watch.

David says he's taking the saddle of my bike so I can try it!


----------



## chrisd (Aug 1, 2021)

AmandaJR said:



			They were amazing. Never ever thought I'd be so engrossed. How do they find the pedals again having spun the bike 3 times?? In fact - how do they spin it without the brake cable getting snagged?!

Anyway. It looked amazing and some of those walls are just about vertical and they glided up and down them...stunning to watch.

David says he's taking the saddle of my bike so I can try it!
		
Click to expand...

I would so much rather see a bmx ride than watch 2 people trying to kick each other in the head in taekwondo!


----------



## Pin-seeker (Aug 1, 2021)

AmandaJR said:



			They were amazing. Never ever thought I'd be so engrossed. How do they find the pedals again having spun the bike 3 times??* In fact - how do they spin it without the brake cable getting snagged?!*

Anyway. It looked amazing and some of those walls are just about vertical and they glided up and down them...stunning to watch.

David says he's taking the saddle of my bike so I can try it!
		
Click to expand...

The neck on the bikes are special,think they’re called spin tech neck.
I had one when I was younger,couldn’t do any tricks tho 🤷‍♂️😂


----------



## Pin-seeker (Aug 1, 2021)

chrisd said:



			I would so much rather see a bmx ride than watch 2 people trying to kick each other in the head in taekwondo!
		
Click to expand...

I honestly dont get that,they just look like 2 people that are really bad at fighting.


----------



## KenL (Aug 1, 2021)

Pin-seeker said:



			The BMX freestyle blows my mind.
		
Click to expand...

Some energy vampire will be along shortly to say it was disappointing just like the skateboarding.😬


----------



## Dando (Aug 1, 2021)

Pin-seeker said:



			The BMX freestyle blows my mind.
		
Click to expand...

that 360 loop spin thingy was just awesome


----------



## chrisd (Aug 2, 2021)

Watching BBC and can clearly see no rapport between Claire Balding and Alex Scott.

Cant stand Alex Scott !


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Aug 2, 2021)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1422082234480304131
This has clearly caused some debate


----------



## JamesR (Aug 2, 2021)

Liverpoolphil said:




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1422082234480304131
This has clearly caused some debate
		
Click to expand...

It's ridiculous that's he's allowed to compete in a strength event, but Semenya has to reduce her testosterone levels to run the 800 metres.


----------



## Kellfire (Aug 2, 2021)

JamesR said:



			It's ridiculous that's he's allowed to compete in a strength event, but Semenya has to reduce her testosterone levels to run the 800 metres.
		
Click to expand...

I know you feel good about calling her “he” but you really shouldn’t. 

By the way, I agree that she shouldn’t be allowed to compete in this event as her musculature and bone structure was formed when she was a man but I also recognise her right to be known as a woman.


----------



## JamesR (Aug 2, 2021)

Kellfire said:



			I know you feel good about calling her “he” but you really shouldn’t.

By the way, I agree that she shouldn’t be allowed to compete in this event as her musculature and bone structure was formed when she was a man but I also recognise her right to be known as a woman.
		
Click to expand...

She/he whatever, I don't care; but he/she shouldn't be in this competition


----------



## chrisd (Aug 2, 2021)

Kellfire said:



			I know you feel good about calling her “he” but you really shouldn’t.

By the way, I agree that she shouldn’t be allowed to compete in this event as her musculature and bone structure was formed when she was a man but I also recognise her right to be known as a woman.
		
Click to expand...

It's a bit presumptive to say that you know he feels "good" about calling her "he"


----------



## Kellfire (Aug 2, 2021)

JamesR said:



			She/he whatever, I don't care; but he/she shouldn't be in this competition
		
Click to expand...

She. The word you’re trying to use but messing up is she.


----------



## JamesR (Aug 2, 2021)

chrisd said:



			It's a bit presumptive to say that you know he feels "good" about calling her "he"
		
Click to expand...

It's ok, we're all used to his holiness and his holier than thou posts - they are on ignore by a lot of posters I believe


----------



## Hobbit (Aug 2, 2021)

JamesR said:



			It's ridiculous that's he's allowed to compete in a strength event, but Semenya has to reduce her testosterone levels to run the 800 metres.
		
Click to expand...

Not with you on this one James. If it’s her natural testosterone level, she should be allowed to compete in any event. Maybe there should be a height limit for basketball players or a speed limit for sprinters. In each case it is the body’s natural attributes which has allowed them to develop.

I think it’s abhorrent to artificially alter someone’s natural growth attributes to make them conform. Taken to its limits would see everyone set the same time.

Until there is a third category that recognises, not discriminates, a different(natural) classification she should be afforded the right to compete.


----------



## AmandaJR (Aug 2, 2021)

It's a tough one for sure as she must also be taking medication to suppress testosterone levels BUT to compete in a strength event, having had the advantage of many years of testosterone levels that would have her fellow competitors banned is plain wrong and unfair on the rest of the field.


----------



## JamesR (Aug 2, 2021)

Hobbit said:



			Not with you on this one James. If it’s her natural testosterone level, she should be allowed to compete in any event. Maybe there should be a height limit for basketball players or a speed limit for sprinters. In each case it is the body’s natural attributes which has allowed them to develop.

I think it’s abhorrent to artificially alter someone’s natural growth attributes to make them conform. Taken to its limits would see everyone set the same time.

Until there is a third category that recognises, not discriminates, a different(natural) classification she should be afforded the right to compete.
		
Click to expand...

I think Semenya should be able to compete, without having to change anything.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Aug 2, 2021)

chrisd said:



			Watching BBC and can clearly see no rapport between Claire Balding and Alex Scott.

Cant stand Alex Scott !
		
Click to expand...

I thought I was the only one based on other posts previously. The BBC have clearly earmarked Alex Scott but she is poor as a presenter, completely wooden. I end up muting the tv when she is on.

Claire Balding can do no wrong for me, one of the best and most professional sports presenters out there. The Olympics where she and Mark Foster covered the swimming was an absolute joy. If you can't dovetail with Claire then time to go.

I'm trying my hardest to soften with Sam Quek. Still wooden, not quite as wooden. Train the heck out of her and she may do okay in the end.


----------



## Orikoru (Aug 2, 2021)

Kellfire said:



			I know you feel good about calling her “he” but you really shouldn’t.

By the way, I agree that she shouldn’t be allowed to compete in this event as her musculature and bone structure was formed when she was a man but I also recognise her right to be known as a woman.
		
Click to expand...

Pretty much my opinion as well. By all means have a sex change and live your life as a woman, but I can't believe she's been allowed to compete at weightlifting of all things. As you say, there just HAS to be some skeletal and muscular advantages to being born male, even with the testosterone suppressants. 

It will be very interesting to see how she does (if it hasn't happened yet, I don't know what time it was scheduled for). If she doesn't place in the medals then I'm sure the chat will all go away, whereas if she smashes it out the park for gold the controversary will be higher than ever.


----------



## Orikoru (Aug 2, 2021)

JamesR said:



			I think Semenya should be able to compete
		
Click to expand...

Semenya was born the way that she is, so would be very harsh to say otherwise. I think that's a different discussion to trans athletes to be honest, Semenya is quite unique.


----------



## chrisd (Aug 2, 2021)

Lord Tyrion said:



			I thought I was the only one based on other posts previously. The BBC have clearly earmarked Alex Scott but she is poor as a presenter, completely wooden. I end up muting the tv when she is on.

Claire Balding can do no wrong for me, one of the best and most professional sports presenters out there. The Olympics where she and Mark Foster covered the swimming was an absolute joy. If you can't dovetail with Claire then time to go.

I'm trying my hardest to soften with Sam Quek. Still wooden, not quite as wooden. Train the heck out of her and she may do okay in the end.
		
Click to expand...

I dont know Sam Quek so can't comment but Alex Scott appears to be the "face of BBC sport" and is taking over everywhere. I see they've even dumped Sue Barker for her on Question of Sport and she's going to do Football Focus too, she is now on TV more than ever, and almost as irritating than Rio Ferdinand 😖😖. At least Claire Balding understands the various sports she presents and it's clear to me Alex Scott doesn't, and all I see is Claire Balding looking at her with disdain when she is gabbling on.


----------



## chrisd (Aug 2, 2021)

JamesR said:



			It's ok, we're all used to his holiness and his holier than thou posts - they are on ignore by a lot of posters I believe
		
Click to expand...

I believe so James.  I just see his medical comments as coming from the poor man's Ethan


----------



## Orikoru (Aug 2, 2021)

chrisd said:



			I dont know Sam Quek so can't comment but Alex Scott appears to be the "face of BBC sport" and is taking over everywhere. I see they've even dumped Sue Barker for her on Question of Sport and she's going to do Football Focus too, she is now on TV more than ever, and almost as irritating than Rio Ferdinand 😖😖. At least Claire Balding understands the various sports she presents and it's clear to me Alex Scott doesn't, and all I see is Claire Balding looking at her with disdain when she is gabbling on.
		
Click to expand...

Alex Scott didn't get Question of Sport in the end. It's Paddy McGuinness, bizarrely.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Aug 2, 2021)

chrisd said:



			I dont know Sam Quek so can't comment but Alex Scott appears to be the "face of BBC sport" and is taking over everywhere. I see they've even dumped Sue Barker for her on Question of Sport and she's going to do Football Focus too, she is now on TV more than ever, and almost as irritating than Rio Ferdinand 😖😖. At least Claire Balding understands the various sports she presents and it's clear to me Alex Scott doesn't, and all I see is Claire Balding looking at her with disdain when she is gabbling on.
		
Click to expand...

Sam Quek does the early stint with Dan Walker.

 Do you think BT might come in for Alex Scott? They like collecting awful pundits / presenters


----------



## chrisd (Aug 2, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			Alex Scott didn't get Question of Sport in the end. It's Paddy McGuinness, bizarrely.
		
Click to expand...

I probably won't watch it but at least it'll retain some comedy element 😁


----------



## Kellfire (Aug 2, 2021)

chrisd said:



			I believe so James.  I just see his medical comments as coming from the poor man's Ethan
		
Click to expand...

 Thanks bbz.


----------



## GB72 (Aug 2, 2021)

Do GB have any medal prospects in the Track and Field. So out of touch with athletics that I am not sure if there any events this time to keep an eye on.


----------



## Beezerk (Aug 2, 2021)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Do you think BT might come in for Alex Scott? They like collecting awful pundits / presenters 

Click to expand...

Well she certainly put her cv out there last night when she started the show in those skin tight leather trousers 😳
Next shot she was sat down, I think the producers may have had a word 😅


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Aug 2, 2021)

Beezerk said:



			Well she certainly put her cv out there last night when she started the show in those skin tight leather trousers 😳
Next shot she was sat down, I think the producers may have had a word 😅
		
Click to expand...

You wouldn't catch Claire putting it out there in leather trousers . Time and place........


----------



## JamesR (Aug 2, 2021)

GB72 said:



			Do GB have any medal prospects in the Track and Field. So out of touch with athletics that I am not sure if there any events this time to keep an eye on.
		
Click to expand...

Asher-Smith would have been, but is injured.
Laura Muir in 1500 is a possible outsider
No others I can think of


----------



## Orikoru (Aug 2, 2021)

Lord Tyrion said:



*You wouldn't catch Claire putting it out there in leather trousers* . Time and place........

Click to expand...

I think there's more than one reason for that.


----------



## Fade and Die (Aug 2, 2021)

AmandaJR said:



			It's a tough one for sure as she must also be taking medication to suppress testosterone levels BUT to compete in a strength event, having had the advantage of many years of testosterone levels that would have her fellow competitors banned is plain wrong and unfair on the rest of the field.
		
Click to expand...


See this is when it annoys me, (s)he is stealing medals off women who have trained all their lives just to lose out to someone who was a man until he was 35 and already a weightlifter. I don’t know if she is post-op or just identifying as a woman (which is worse) but it’s unfair to women.




As a man.




As a woman. Not much difference really except the beard has gone!


----------



## Orikoru (Aug 2, 2021)

Just an honest question - do all female weightlifters look sort of tubby with no visible muscle definition like that??


----------



## JamesR (Aug 2, 2021)

Didn't record a successful lift and is out of the competition


----------



## Orikoru (Aug 2, 2021)

JamesR said:



			Didn't record a successful lift and is out of the competition
		
Click to expand...

 Oh well, this debate will be swept under the carpet again now then.


----------



## JamesR (Aug 2, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			Just an honest question - do all female weightlifters look sort of tubby with no visible muscle definition like that??
		
Click to expand...

Not all, it depends on the weight category.
A lot of the heavy weight men just look fat, despite being massively strong.

Lighter weight categories look better built, muscle definition wise


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Aug 2, 2021)

JamesR said:



			Didn't record a successful lift and is out of the competition
		
Click to expand...

The organisers will be breathing a huge sigh of relief. They will now be looking at other sports and watching to see how they deal with this as an issue. It will only become more of a problem but for the Olympics it is someone elses problem now.


----------



## JamesR (Aug 2, 2021)

GB72 said:



			Do GB have any medal prospects in the Track and Field. So out of touch with athletics that I am not sure if there any events this time to keep an eye on.
		
Click to expand...

also KJT in the heptathlon


----------



## Dando (Aug 2, 2021)

Beezerk said:



			Well she certainly put her cv out there last night when she started the show in those skin tight leather trousers 😳
Next shot she was sat down, I think the producers may have had a word 😅
		
Click to expand...

i will need to find the highlights of alex scott in leather trousers. no doubt my eldest daughter has already downloaded them


----------



## JamesR (Aug 2, 2021)

https://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/av/olympics/58056117

Amazing play, she changed racket mid-point


----------



## Kellfire (Aug 3, 2021)

Astonishing 400m men’s hurdles final with the top three all under the previous WR time.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Aug 3, 2021)

excellent in the bay this morning - 2 golds and a silver 

Then a bronze in the diving

GB looking strong in the team sprint and also ladies pursuit 

Bit mental in the Mens team pursuit


----------



## KenL (Aug 3, 2021)

I thought "ladies" was a word only used in golf clubs these days?


----------



## GB72 (Aug 3, 2021)

Have these Games been condensed or switched around. I am sure that the Track and Field normally has the stage to itself a bit more but it seems crammed in amongst a mellee of other events still going on. Part of that may be the fact that GB do not have many medal hopes but I am sure that the events in the pool and the velodrome are normally long fnished by the time the blue ribbon athletics events come around.


----------



## larmen (Aug 3, 2021)

GB72 said:



			Have these Games been condensed or switched around. I am sure that the Track and Field normally has the stage to itself a bit more but it seems crammed in amongst a mellee of other events still going on. Part of that may be the fact that GB do not have many medal hopes but I am sure that the events in the pool and the velodrome are normally long fnished by the time the blue ribbon athletics events come around.
		
Click to expand...

Athletics is always towards the end, but I think swimming and cycling started later.

I GUESS they want to keep the people in the village at a low number. By starting some events when the larger football teams have been eliminated they keep that low?


----------



## larmen (Aug 3, 2021)

Orikoru said:



 Oh well, this debate will be swept under the carpet again now then.
		
Click to expand...

I think the governing bodies have to use this and discuss it properly to get it ‘right’ (whatever right might be) for the next Olympic cycle.


My solution, get rid of all classification. One gold medal per event, everybody is in the same class.
No boxing at 62, 65, … just boxing. Best boxer wins. Fastest runner wins, … sport can’t get any fairer that that.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Aug 3, 2021)

GB72 said:



			Have these Games been condensed or switched around. I am sure that the Track and Field normally has the stage to itself a bit more but it seems crammed in amongst a mellee of other events still going on. Part of that may be the fact that GB do not have many medal hopes but I am sure that the events in the pool and the velodrome are normally long fnished by the time the blue ribbon athletics events come around.
		
Click to expand...

I believe it’s about 5/6 days shorter


----------



## Jimaroid (Aug 3, 2021)

I've enjoyed having the sport climbing on in the background today. It's great to see it feature for the first time with some of the world's best present. I don't think much of the combined format though, it's not adding anything to the competition at all and just rewarding a strategy of doing enough rather than the best. Maybe that will change in the final 8.

Shame that the commentary was so bad though. BBC highlights might be better, I think they do at least have one commentator who knows anything at all about Climbing which would be a vast improvement on Eurosport who had nothing except a lot of mistakes and constantly incorrectly used words like crimp and belay.

Looking forward to the women climbing next, GB have a good chance of a medal in Shauna Coxsey too. Although she could fall victim of the combined format as historically she's been more of a specialist.


----------



## KenL (Aug 4, 2021)

Awesome performance and bronze medal for 13 year old Sky Brown in the skateboarding. 👏👏👏


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Aug 4, 2021)

KenL said:



			Awesome performance and bronze medal for 13 year old Sky Brown in the skateboarding. 👏👏👏
		
Click to expand...

I think you will find it was not awesome but sick 😆 🤷‍♂️

She was interviewed yesterday, didn't see today, and she spoke pure Californian surfer, skater etc. No idea what she was saying 🤣


----------



## ColchesterFC (Aug 4, 2021)

KenL said:



			Awesome performance and bronze medal for 13 year old Sky Brown in the skateboarding. 👏👏👏
		
Click to expand...

Dan Walker pointed out on Twitter that the average age on that podium was 14.6 years. If you add the ages of the three women that won the street skateboarding event the total combined age of all 6 women is 86. I guess skateboarding is a young persons sport.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Aug 4, 2021)

ColchesterFC said:



			Dan Walker pointed out on Twitter that the average age on that podium was 14.6 years. If you add the ages of the three women that won the street skateboarding event the total combined age of all 6 women is 86. I guess skateboarding is a young persons sport.
		
Click to expand...

Wait until the next Olympics when Hop Scotch comes in. Average age 9.4 for that event


----------



## Orikoru (Aug 4, 2021)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Wait until the next Olympics when Hop Scotch comes in. Average age 9.4 for that event 

Click to expand...

It's probably only a matter of time until e-sports/gaming is included.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Aug 4, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			It's probably only a matter of time until e-sports/gaming is included.
		
Click to expand...

I suspect you are right, sadly. The defence for keeping e-sports and gaming out is reducing when so many other pastimes and 'non sports' (imo) have been added in already.

(Shuffles away to sit in a corner and be grumpy )


----------



## KenL (Aug 4, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			It's probably only a matter of time until e-sports/gaming is included.
		
Click to expand...

Surely not!


----------



## Orikoru (Aug 4, 2021)

KenL said:



			Surely not!
		
Click to expand...

I wouldn't be at all surprised if it happens in the next decade.


----------



## KenL (Aug 4, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			I wouldn't be at all surprised if it happens in the next decade.
		
Click to expand...

Gaming is not something I would consider as a sport.


----------



## Orikoru (Aug 4, 2021)

KenL said:



			Gaming is not something I would consider as a sport.
		
Click to expand...

Neither is fannying about on a horse or riding a skateboard around.


----------



## Dando (Aug 4, 2021)

Currently watching the speed climbing on Eurosport 😮


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Aug 4, 2021)

KenL said:



			Gaming is not something I would consider as a sport.
		
Click to expand...

Is climbing a wall, doing tricks on a bike or a skateboard? Synchronised swimming, dressage, rythmic gymnastics, surfing.

I'll stop now


----------



## GB72 (Aug 4, 2021)

Not criticising it in any way but have noticed a number of american accents amongst the GB team. First grabbed my attention during the pre and post race interviews with the women runners but again today with the young skateboarder. Have we been on a recruitment drive on the other side of the Atlantic?


----------



## KenL (Aug 4, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			Neither is fannying about on a horse or riding a skateboard around.
		
Click to expand...

Disagree. Those athletes are not fannying about.  Years of dedication and practice.


----------



## Jimaroid (Aug 4, 2021)

Can't you take e-sports chat to another thread and leave the Olympics thread alone to chat about sports that are actually in the Olympics.


----------



## Orikoru (Aug 4, 2021)

KenL said:



			Disagree. Those athletes are not fannying about.  Years of dedication and practice.
		
Click to expand...

Well it also takes years of dedication and practise to be the best at Fifa or Call of Duty. That isn't the definition of a sport.


----------



## Orikoru (Aug 4, 2021)

Jimaroid said:



			Can't you take e-sports chat to another thread and leave the Olympics thread alone to chat about sports that are actually in the Olympics.
		
Click to expand...

No, we're fine here thanks.


----------



## Dando (Aug 4, 2021)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Is climbing a wall, doing tricks on a bike or a skateboard? Synchronised swimming, dressage, rythmic gymnastics, surfing.

I'll stop now 

Click to expand...

They’re bringing in a trolley dash around Lidl for the Paris olympics with various disciplines like the wonky wheel, granny in the way, kids on heelies, the coin slot not working properly and my favorite the person who joins the queue then goes and gets more shopping


----------



## JamesR (Aug 4, 2021)

GB72 said:



			Not criticising it in any way but have noticed a number of american accents amongst the GB team. First grabbed my attention during the pre and post race interviews with the women runners but again today with the young skateboarder. Have we been on a recruitment drive on the other side of the Atlantic?
		
Click to expand...

The skateboarder is half Japanese, half British.
She lives mostly in Japan, but travels a lot in the US due to that being where the competition etc is.


----------



## Fade and Die (Aug 4, 2021)

Dando said:



			They’re bringing in a trolley dash around Lidl for the Paris olympics with various disciplines like the wonky wheel, granny in the way, kids on heelies, the coin slot not working properly and my favorite the person who joins the queue then goes and gets more shopping
		
Click to expand...


I've had the nod for the shove halfpenny.

Flying out tomorrow.👍


----------



## pauljames87 (Aug 4, 2021)

KenL said:



			Disagree. Those athletes are not fannying about.  Years of dedication and practice.
		
Click to expand...

Same with e sports, I dabble at FIFA and I'm average.. people who put in serious hours and time become outstanding

Many argue golf isn't a sport its a past time so who knows


----------



## Orikoru (Aug 4, 2021)

JamesR said:



			The skateboarder is half Japanese, half British.
She lives mostly in Japan, but travels a lot in the US due to that being where the competition etc is.
		
Click to expand...

Any idea why she competes for Britain?? Judging by her Wikipedia she has a British dad, but a Japanese mum and was born and largely lives in Japan. So Japan surely would have been the more logical choice.


----------



## JamesR (Aug 4, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			Any idea why she competes for Britain?? Judging by her Wikipedia she has a British dad, but a Japanese mum and was born and largely lives in Japan. So Japan surely would have been the more logical choice.
		
Click to expand...

I don;t know, but I believe the Japanese are the best at the sport, so she may not have qualified for their team.


----------



## Beezerk (Aug 4, 2021)

JamesR said:



			The skateboarder is half Japanese, half British.
She lives mostly in Japan, but travels a lot in the US due to that being where the competition etc is.
		
Click to expand...

They were saying this morning she lives in LA.


----------



## JamesR (Aug 4, 2021)

Beezerk said:



			They were saying this morning she lives in LA.
		
Click to expand...

I think she lives in both


----------



## BiMGuy (Aug 4, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			Neither is fannying about on a horse or riding a skateboard around.
		
Click to expand...

Don't criticise the horsey people!


----------



## Swinglowandslow (Aug 4, 2021)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Is climbing a wall, doing tricks on a bike or a skateboard? Synchronised swimming, dressage, rythmic gymnastics, surfing.

I'll stop now 

Click to expand...

That speed climbing is something else!
Just seen it for the first time. Guarantee that no one on this forum could go that fast if it was horizontal, let alone vertical!
As far as being a sport? 
It requires speed, it requires strength ( just a bit), it requires body coordination.
Qualities in many traditional Olympic sports.


----------



## Foxholer (Aug 4, 2021)

pauljames87 said:



			Same with e sports, I dabble at FIFA and I'm average.. people who put in serious hours and time become outstanding

Many argue golf isn't a sport its a past time so who knows
		
Click to expand...

My view is that to be included in the Olympics, a sport has to require considerable athleticism. Golf, overall, is probably close to 'borderline' in that regard, but the golfers who are at the Olympics are certainly 'athletes'! Equestrians, at Olympic level, are also athletes - as are the horses!


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Aug 4, 2021)

Swinglowandslow said:



			That speed climbing is something else!
Just seen it for the first time. Guarantee that no one on this forum could go that fast if it was horizontal, let alone vertical!
As far as being a sport?
It requires speed, it requires strength ( just a bit), it requires body coordination.
Qualities in many traditional Olympic sports.
		
Click to expand...

It's impressive and fun to watch as a Saturday night gameshow but that's it. Free running ticks those same boxes, does that get in? Lots of others can be thrown into the mix as well. It's an argument I am losing as these pastimes keep getting added to the Olympics. Hey ho.


----------



## GB72 (Aug 4, 2021)

Well that shows me the difference in how things are promoted in the media. Until I just saw a random social media post I had no idea that there was womens' golf in the olympics or that the first round had already been completed.


----------



## AmandaJR (Aug 4, 2021)

GB72 said:



			Well that shows me the difference in how things are promoted in the media. Until I just saw a random social media post I had no idea that there was womens' golf in the olympics or that the first round had already been completed.
		
Click to expand...

The only media coverage I have seen was the pre story about Charley Hull not bothering to compete...


----------



## AmandaJR (Aug 4, 2021)

Ooh ooh show jumping...come on!


----------



## Rooter (Aug 4, 2021)

AmandaJR said:



			Ooh ooh show jumping...come on!
		
Click to expand...

Family claim to fame (ish) my wife used to show jump at a very decent level and used to beat Ben Maher week in week out as he was fairly local and they are the same age. My wife got to 16 and gave up, she was very good!! shame really...

Anyhoo, on for some more medals!! Whoop!!


----------



## AmandaJR (Aug 4, 2021)

GOLD!


----------



## AmandaJR (Aug 4, 2021)

Village claim to fame - gymnastics coach coming home from Tokyo today and bunting is out


----------



## Rooter (Aug 4, 2021)

AmandaJR said:



			Village claim to fame - gymnastics coach coming home from Tokyo today and bunting is out 

Click to expand...

Awesome!!! I just love the local pride that comes out! Did you see the wall art they did for Alex Yee? Amazing!!

Bring back Gold post boxes I say!!!


----------



## Jimaroid (Aug 4, 2021)

Women's climbing qualification was good today but ultimately a little disappointing to see Shauna Coxsey fail to make the finals. Bit of a shame as she had a reasonable chance of ending a very competitive career with a medal but it wasn't to be.

Now to catchup on the track cycling.


----------



## Jimaroid (Aug 4, 2021)

Wow. Men’s team pursuit final was incredible.


----------



## AmandaJR (Aug 4, 2021)

Jimaroid said:



			Wow. Men’s team pursuit final was incredible.
		
Click to expand...

Pleased with the winners...


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Aug 4, 2021)

How brillliant were the skateboarders - all looking like they are just having fun , they all seem just as happy when their fellow competitors did well , they just did what they enjoyed and the medal was a bonus


----------



## BiMGuy (Aug 4, 2021)

AmandaJR said:



			Village claim to fame - gymnastics coach coming home from Tokyo today and bunting is out 

Click to expand...

Are you in Huntingdon?


----------



## AmandaJR (Aug 4, 2021)

BiMGuy said:



			Are you in Huntingdon?
		
Click to expand...

Village about 10m away - Spaldwick. Missed him coming past but the church bells are ringing out


----------



## BiMGuy (Aug 4, 2021)

AmandaJR said:



			Village about 10m away - Spaldwick. Missed him coming past but the church bells are ringing out 

Click to expand...

My daughter was training at Huntingdon when Louis Smith won his Olympic medals. It was pretty cool getting to watch him and some of the others training for the Olympics. They came and showed off their medals to the younger kids and had pictures taken with them all.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Aug 4, 2021)

Have to say was also gutted for KJT 😢


----------



## fundy (Aug 4, 2021)

Womens golf is on the red button for any insomniacs. Theyve made some accommodation for the heat in terms of umbrellas, ice stations, water etc but going to be tough out there

talk that it may become a 54 hole event with weather worries at the weekend too


----------



## D-S (Aug 5, 2021)

fundy said:



			Womens golf is on the red button for any insomniacs. Theyve made some accommodation for the heat in terms of umbrellas, ice stations, water etc but going to be tough out there

talk that it may become a 54 hole event with weather worries at the weekend too
		
Click to expand...

Nelly KordA didn’t seem to find it tough though, not many double bogey the last for a 61.


----------



## Rooter (Aug 5, 2021)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Have to say was also gutted for KJT 😢
		
Click to expand...

I do have to question why some big names think it was OK to travel knowing they were not 100%, probably deep down, not even 80%. Smacks of greed and selfishness not to let someone come from the shadows and take their space.

Maybe I am wrong, but the 100M sprinter deffo knew she wasn't in it to win in, and the KJT statement reads to me that she was not confident in her body.


----------



## Imurg (Aug 5, 2021)

Rooter said:



			I do have to question why some big names think it was OK to travel knowing they were not 100%, probably deep down, not even 80%. Smacks of greed and selfishness not to let someone come from the shadows and take their space.

Maybe I am wrong, but the 100M sprinter deffo knew she wasn't in it to win in, and the KJT statement reads to me that she was not confident in her body.
		
Click to expand...

I guess, as its the Olympics and there may not be another one for them for whatever reason, they take their chances...but I get what you're saying..


----------



## Beezerk (Aug 5, 2021)

Rooter said:



			I do have to question why some big names think it was OK to travel knowing they were not 100%, probably deep down, not even 80%. Smacks of greed and selfishness not to let someone come from the shadows and take their space.

Maybe I am wrong, but the 100M sprinter deffo knew she wasn't in it to win in, and the KJT statement reads to me that she was not confident in her body.
		
Click to expand...

It's a fair point, there must be someone back in the UK a little bit miffed that they didn't get the chance to compete.
I see Dina Asher Smith is back in the 100m relay, that's some recovery from a hamstring tear. I thought she would be out for a while with that injury.


----------



## GB72 (Aug 5, 2021)

Rooter said:



			I do have to question why some big names think it was OK to travel knowing they were not 100%, probably deep down, not even 80%. Smacks of greed and selfishness not to let someone come from the shadows and take their space.

Maybe I am wrong, but the 100M sprinter deffo knew she wasn't in it to win in, and the KJT statement reads to me that she was not confident in her body.
		
Click to expand...

I also guess it depends on someone else meeting the qualifying standard. Maybe in some events there was simply nobody else who would have been better to send.


----------



## GB72 (Aug 5, 2021)

Beezerk said:



			It's a fair point, there must be someone back in the UK a little bit miffed that they didn't get the chance to compete.
I see Dina Asher Smith is back in the 100m relay, that's some recovery from a hamstring tear. I thought she would be out for a while with that injury.
		
Click to expand...

That story had changed a bit on 5 Live this morning. Apparrently the injury had recovered but could not train enough to be competitive in the individual events but a few more days of training etc has meant she is fine for the relay.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Aug 5, 2021)

Professional sports people are instrinsically selfish, solo sports people in particular. They look out for themselves 1st, 2nd and 3rd. You need a strong team manager that can have honest conversations with them and avoid these situations. Rarely happens when the name is a big one though.


----------



## GB72 (Aug 5, 2021)

Watched the highlights of the Skateboarding last night and, firstly, after previous comments about surfing being a disappointing watch, park skateboarding lived up to expectation and is a great watch. 

What intrigued me was that the GB medalist was only 13 and not the youngest (one was 12). Is there something about skatboarding that makes it more suitable for the very young as you would have thought people aged 16-18 would be better developed to compete and yet they all appeared to be early teems.


----------



## JamesR (Aug 5, 2021)

GB72 said:



			Watched the highlights of the Skateboarding last night and, firstly, after previous comments about surfing being a disappointing watch, park skateboarding lived up to expectation and is a great watch.

What intrigued me was that the GB medalist was only 13 and not the youngest (one was 12). I*s there something about skatboarding that makes it more suitable for the very young* as you would have thought people aged 16-18 would be better developed to compete and yet they all appeared to be early teems.
		
Click to expand...

I can only assume it's their low centres of gravity


----------



## Mudball (Aug 5, 2021)

While we discuss GB boxers and takewando boys saying 'they did not win silver, but lost the gold'...

https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-asia-china-58024068


----------



## Rooter (Aug 5, 2021)

Mudball said:



			While we discuss GB boxers and takewando boys saying 'they did not win silver, but lost the gold'...

https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-asia-china-58024068

Click to expand...

They take ping pong a bit too seriously me thinks...


----------



## Mudball (Aug 5, 2021)

Rooter said:



			They take ping pong a bit too seriously me thinks...
		
Click to expand...

Must be because they think they invented it...  or maybe Boris has claimed it back to the empire for invented wiffle-waffle


----------



## AmandaJR (Aug 5, 2021)

Karate Kata


----------



## KenL (Aug 5, 2021)

AmandaJR said:



			Karate Kata 

Click to expand...

Well, the Olympics is in 🇯🇵.


----------



## SteveW86 (Aug 5, 2021)

AmandaJR said:



			Karate Kata 

Click to expand...

You were just watching this wondering what it was too then? 
of all the things I’ve seen so far, this is the most pointless


----------



## HampshireHog (Aug 5, 2021)

AmandaJR said:



			Karate Kata 

Click to expand...

Makes dressage seem legit👍


----------



## chrisd (Aug 5, 2021)

AmandaJR said:



			Karate Kata 

Click to expand...

HID  walked in as I was watching and asked what was going on?

I told her that the opponent hadn't turned up and she had to fight without her- it took s couple of minutes before she twigged 😖😖


----------



## Beezerk (Aug 5, 2021)

AmandaJR said:



			Karate Kata 

Click to expand...

In fairness there are two disciplines in Karate and this is one of them, it's actually quite hard.


----------



## KenL (Aug 5, 2021)

Beezerk said:



			In fairness there are two disciplines in Karate and this is one of them, it's actually quite hard.
		
Click to expand...

You need to do these in your gradings.


----------



## AmandaJR (Aug 5, 2021)

Beezerk said:



			In fairness there are two disciplines in Karate and this is one of them, it's actually quite hard.
		
Click to expand...

It just looked so silly. Paddington Bear hard stares all round


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Aug 5, 2021)

AmandaJR said:



			It just looked so silly. Paddington Bear hard stares all round 

Click to expand...

I'm at work, haven't seen this, no idea what it is about but the moment you mentioned Paddington hard stares, I'm in


----------



## Beezerk (Aug 5, 2021)

KenL said:



			You need to do these in your gradings.
		
Click to expand...

Yes, I did karate for a couple of years and had learned the kata for the orange belt iirc so it was very basic. I remember seeing some of the more advanced people doing kata for brown and black belt gradings,  the difficulty was insane,  very powerful and controlled.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Aug 5, 2021)

Okay, I couldn't wait until I got home so I looked it up on Europsort, they showed the semi's and final. One person, on a mat, on their own, doing moves. Is that really it?


----------



## Rooter (Aug 5, 2021)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Okay, I couldn't wait until I got home so I looked it up on Europsort, they showed the semi's and final. One person, on a mat, on their own, doing moves. Is that really it? 

Click to expand...

Looks like me as a 12 year old after a 6 hour stint on SF2T thinking i was Ryu!


----------



## chrisd (Aug 5, 2021)

Fantastic that the skate boarders,  bmx'ers etc are so thrilled for everyone, the camaraderie is a joy to watch especially after seeing our boxer yesterday refusing to wear his silver medal


----------



## Foxholer (Aug 5, 2021)

AmandaJR said:



			Karate Kata 

Click to expand...

It's a one-off inclusion for the hosts - so these games only!
Whinging was probably London's choice, but sensibly ignored by broadcasters!


----------



## Orikoru (Aug 5, 2021)

Rooter said:



			Looks like me as a 12 year old after a 6 hour stint on SF2T thinking i was Ryu!
		
Click to expand...

Hadouken!


----------



## KenL (Aug 5, 2021)

Foxholer said:



			It's a one-off inclusion for the hosts - so these games only!
Whinging was probably London's choice, but sensibly ignored by broadcasters!
		
Click to expand...

👏👏👏


----------



## Fade and Die (Aug 5, 2021)

Foxholer said:



			It's a one-off inclusion for the hosts - so these games only!
Whinging was probably London's choice, but sensibly ignored by broadcasters!
		
Click to expand...


Fingers crossed they include Number 8 Wire next time eh?


----------



## Foxholer (Aug 5, 2021)

Fade and Die said:



			Fingers crossed they include Number 8 Wire next time eh?
		
Click to expand...

Guillotining? Cathedral burning (or rebuilding)?


----------



## AmandaJR (Aug 6, 2021)

Madison - complete and utter domination!


----------



## Dando (Aug 6, 2021)

just watched the women's Madison final - i have no idea what's its all about but the British pair were head and shoulders above the rest. they could've gone on a 2 week holiday and still won it


----------



## KenL (Aug 6, 2021)

The Madison was impossible to follow but what fun to watch. 🇬🇧


----------



## AmandaJR (Aug 6, 2021)

The biggest thing I hate about Covid's impact on the Olympics is the mask wearing during the medal ceremonies. The emotions are somewhat missed/diluted with just the eyes showing (for me).

Not sure why they then take them off for the photos though?!


----------



## patricks148 (Aug 6, 2021)

KenL said:



			The Madison was impossible to follow but what fun to watch. 🇬🇧
		
Click to expand...

In simple terms it's a relay, with points issued for extra laps and sprints over other teams.


----------



## AmandaJR (Aug 6, 2021)

Yikes. When you get a horse that clearly doesn't like you - it ends in tears!


----------



## GB72 (Aug 6, 2021)

AmandaJR said:



			Yikes. When you get a horse that clearly doesn't like you - it ends in tears!
		
Click to expand...

They should run this immeidately before the equestrian events to show it is not simply sitting on a horse and letting it carry you round.


----------



## Dando (Aug 6, 2021)

AmandaJR said:



			Yikes. When you get a horse that clearly doesn't like you - it ends in tears!
		
Click to expand...

is the refusal a horse issue or the rider?


----------



## AmandaJR (Aug 6, 2021)

Dando said:



			is the refusal a horse issue or the rider?
		
Click to expand...

I don't know but assume rider as they're all meant to be capable horses of a similar standard.


----------



## AmandaJR (Aug 6, 2021)

Sounds like that horse was a plant and had never been ridden before!! Saint Boy...someone was having a laugh!


----------



## AmandaJR (Aug 6, 2021)

Amazing final event in the pentathlon...

Great run by Laura. 

Who cares if rain kept me from the golf course


----------



## AmandaJR (Aug 6, 2021)

Oh my word I thought we had gold...so close. Well run lads (and lasses)...


----------



## pokerjoke (Aug 6, 2021)

AmandaJR said:



			I don't know but assume rider as they're all meant to be capable horses of a similar standard.
		
Click to expand...

I think if a horse won’t move it won’t move no matter what.


----------



## pokerjoke (Aug 6, 2021)

AmandaJR said:



			The biggest thing I hate about Covid's impact on the Olympics is the mask wearing during the medal ceremonies. The emotions are somewhat missed/diluted with just the eyes showing (for me).

Not sure why they then take them off for the photos though?!
		
Click to expand...

Couldn’t agree more absolutely pathetic


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Aug 6, 2021)

Dando said:



			is the refusal a horse issue or the rider?
		
Click to expand...

Felt awful for the rider - must be so hard after working all those years and to see it fall apart because of the luck of the draw with the horse just not wanting to do anything


----------



## nickjdavis (Aug 6, 2021)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Felt awful for the rider - must be so hard after working all those years and to see it fall apart because of the luck of the draw with the horse just not wanting to do anything
		
Click to expand...

The same horse had misbehaved in its previous run for another rider. Each horse gets allocated to two riders. Riders have the option of going for a reserve horse if they want.


----------



## JamesR (Aug 6, 2021)

It’s meant to be like a military discipline. In that you’d be expected to be able to run, shoot, swim, ride etc 
The idea of getting pot luck with the horse is like just getting on a horse and riding into battle or as a messenger.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Aug 6, 2021)

pokerjoke said:



			I think if a horse won’t move it won’t move no matter what.
		
Click to expand...

My cousin has done some local level show jumping, follows the pro circuit around Europe in the summer as a spectator. His partner has looked after horses all of his life that have been involved in eventing, show jumping etc. I asked his views on this and he was very scornful of the riding ability of quite a few of the riders and he had little sympathy for the athlete involved in this incident.

The general gist of this event, in his view, is that most expect the horse to take them around and little time is spent in practicing horse riding, concentrating on the other 4 events. When they get a horse that needs skill to get it round then they are often in trouble.


----------



## AmandaJR (Aug 6, 2021)

Lord Tyrion said:



			My cousin has done some local level show jumping, follows the pro circuit around Europe in the summer as a spectator. His partner has looked after horses all of his life that have been involved in eventing, show jumping etc. I asked his views on this and he was very scornful of the riding ability of quite a few of the riders and he had little sympathy for the athlete involved in this incident.

The general gist of this event, in his view, is that most expect the horse to take them around and little time is spent in practicing horse riding, concentrating on the other 4 events. When they get a horse that needs skill to get it round then they are often in trouble.
		
Click to expand...

I don't know much about riding BUT she was basically in tears before she managed to get the horse going forwards as it was misbehaving. I think we all know animals feed off our anxiety so it was only going to get worse.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Aug 6, 2021)

AmandaJR said:



			I don't know much about riding BUT she was basically in tears before she managed to get the horse going forwards as it was misbehaving. I think we all know animals feed off our anxiety so it was only going to get worse.
		
Click to expand...

He very much made this point. Horses, animals, feed off the people around them. If the rider is anxious, in tears, not confident then the horse will just get worse. She just became a nervous weight on the horse, no wonder it didn't jump.


----------



## D-S (Aug 6, 2021)

The expert/former Olympian in the BBC studio this afternoon out it mainly down to operator (rider) error.
It’d be interesting to see this way of equipment selection being applied to other sports - an offshoot of F1 for example.


----------



## Jimaroid (Aug 6, 2021)

Just catching up and watching the Women's Madison - what a great race that was.


----------



## AmandaJR (Aug 6, 2021)

Jimaroid said:



			Just catching up and watching the Women's Madison - what a great race that was.
		
Click to expand...

We just annhialted them all. Laura said afterwards they had done 60+ laps and she felt she'd barely touched the pedals. Utter control. Although flipping scary!


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Aug 6, 2021)

Bit like getting to the final of a major foursomes competition, not having your normal partner, and being allocated a partner who you don't know and have never played with.  It might work; but it might go very badly wrong.


----------



## Jimaroid (Aug 7, 2021)

Men’s Madison was great just then, really tight race and a good result.


----------



## pokerjoke (Aug 7, 2021)

Jimaroid said:



			Men’s Madison was great just then, really tight race and a good result.
		
Click to expand...

Great effort at the end
However go back to sprint 10 lost a point right at the death needlessly.
Wether that would have won them the gold because they would only have been level on points I don’t know.


----------



## Jimaroid (Aug 7, 2021)

pokerjoke said:



			Great effort at the end
However go back to sprint 10 lost a point right at the death needlessly.
Wether that would have won them the gold because they would only have been level on points I don’t know.
		
Click to expand...

They could have lost everything by pushing for that single sprint as there’s no coming back from an empty tank. Look at what happened to Belgium trying to break away mid race, they had no legs at the end. Strategy was good and silver is a great result in that field.


----------



## pokerjoke (Aug 7, 2021)

Jimaroid said:



			They could have lost everything by pushing for that single sprint as there’s no coming back from an empty tank. Look at what happened to Belgium trying to break away mid race, they had no legs at the end. Strategy was good and silver is a great result in that field.
		
Click to expand...

True 
But they had 2nd place in the bag but he sat up,it wouldn’t have been any extra effort he was already there.
Anyway a Silver is great


----------



## AmandaJR (Aug 7, 2021)

Get in. Double gold in the pentathlon...phew...he was in control (unlike me)!!


----------



## Captainron (Aug 7, 2021)

AmandaJR said:



			Sounds like that horse was a plant and had never been ridden before!! Saint Boy...someone was having a laugh!
		
Click to expand...

The same horse refused in a previous heat for a different rider too apparently. Feel for the rider as that’s just random animal stubbornness that’s cost her a medal


----------



## AmandaJR (Aug 7, 2021)

I'm gutted it's finishing tomorrow...good news is only 3 years to wait until the next one.


----------



## Ethan (Aug 7, 2021)

Captainron said:



			The same horse refused in a previous heat for a different rider too apparently. Feel for the rider as that’s just *random animal stubbornness *that’s cost her a medal
		
Click to expand...

That is the risk a cavalry(wo)man takes if they get stranded behind enemy lines.


----------



## Captainron (Aug 7, 2021)

Aldi and Lidl have made enquiries for the carcass…..🍔🍔


----------



## Foxholer (Aug 7, 2021)

Captainron said:



			The same horse refused in a previous heat for a different rider too apparently. Feel for the rider as that’s just random animal stubbornness that’s cost her a medal
		
Click to expand...

I believe she had the option to use another. She declined - perhaps because she had already had the 20/30mins, or however long she was allowed, to 'acquaint herself' with her mount. But that turned out to be a bad decision.
Certainly unfortunate as she was in Gold Medal position!


----------



## BiMGuy (Aug 7, 2021)

Captainron said:



			Aldi and Lidl have made enquiries for the carcass…..🍔🍔
		
Click to expand...

Horse meat isn't fatty enough for burgers. Unless you add a bit of pork belly. 

It's delicious cold smoked though.


----------



## larmen (Aug 7, 2021)

BiMGuy said:



			Horse meat isn't fatty enough for burgers. Unless you add a bit of pork belly.

It's delicious cold smoked though.
		
Click to expand...

It’s a sausage meat.

In our local version of the Oktoberfest (Freimarkt) the 1st stall from the train station in is the horse sausage stand for as long as I can remember.


----------



## Beedee (Aug 7, 2021)

Bit confused about the horse thing.  Was it ...

1.  Horse bit jumpy
2.  Rider not dealing well
3.  Horse gets punched
4.  Horse throws total strop
5.  Rider implodes.

or 

1.  Horse throws total strop
2.  Rider implodes
3.  Horse gets punched


----------



## D-S (Aug 7, 2021)

Beedee said:



			Bit confused about the horse thing.  Was it ...

1.  Horse bit jumpy
2.  Rider not dealing well
3.  Horse gets punched
4.  Horse throws total strop
5.  Rider implodes.

or

1.  Horse throws total strop
2.  Rider implodes
3.  Horse gets punched
		
Click to expand...

Bit of both


----------



## AmandaJR (Aug 8, 2021)

Great last day - sad it's over...


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Aug 8, 2021)

AmandaJR said:



			Great last day - sad it's over...
		
Click to expand...

I wonder how the Japanese view it now it has happened? I feel very sorry for them as a nation that they have not been able to hold a regular Olympics, that they have not been able to enjoy it as they should be able to.


----------



## AmandaJR (Aug 8, 2021)

Lord Tyrion said:



			I wonder how the Japanese view it now it has happened? I feel very sorry for them as a nation that they have not been able to hold a regular Olympics, that they have not been able to enjoy it as they should be able to.
		
Click to expand...

I imagine tinged with sadness but also pride that, despite the situation, they made a good job of the games. As a TV viewer I never really felt the lack of spectators to be an issue but then we've grown accustomed to that and also it seemed the teams did their best to support their athletes.


----------



## KenL (Aug 8, 2021)

It was their choice to not allow spectators, was it not?

They could have allowed in double jabbed locals.


----------



## Rlburnside (Aug 8, 2021)

Lord Tyrion said:



			I wonder how the Japanese view it now it has happened? I feel very sorry for them as a nation that they have not been able to hold a regular Olympics, that they have not been able to enjoy it as they should be able to.
		
Click to expand...

The Japanese must have felt a real disconnect with the games, saw on the news the wall that surrounded the stadium to keep them away, it reminded me of the film  The Truman Show.


----------



## RichA (Aug 9, 2021)

Rlburnside said:



			The Japanese must have felt a real disconnect with the games, saw on the news the wall that surrounded the stadium to keep them away, it reminded me of the film  The Truman Show.
		
Click to expand...

The BBC News report that talked about Tokyo drowning under a rising sea of COVID infections? I saw that and checked the data. Japan has almost double the population of the UK and is experiencing / has experienced a fraction of our infection and death rates, although they are behind on vaccinations.
It felt like the report was desperate to create a negative angle on the games, which I thought was disappointing.
Spectators or not, I would imagine that the Japanese public are rightly proud of their achievements in hosting the games and the successes of their sportspeople.


----------



## AmandaJR (Aug 9, 2021)

So depressing to switch on the TV early and just see the news :-(


----------



## GB72 (Aug 9, 2021)

RichA said:



			The BBC News report that talked about Tokyo drowning under a rising sea of COVID infections? I saw that and checked the data. Japan has almost double the population of the UK and is experiencing / has experienced a fraction of our infection and death rates, although they are behind on vaccinations.
It felt like the report was desperate to create a negative angle on the games, which I thought was disappointing.
Spectators or not, I would imagine that the Japanese public are rightly proud of their achievements in hosting the games and the successes of their sportspeople.
		
Click to expand...

I cannot remember the last Olympics where the press were not predicting a disaster. Japan should be rightly proud of what they put on and it is just a massive shame that it was not the Olympics that they deserved. If nothing else, this pandemic has shown that with global TV and sponsorship deals all paid for, events go ahead whether it is in the best interests of the competitors or the country hosting and that is a shame.


----------



## Rlburnside (Aug 9, 2021)

RichA said:



			The BBC News report that talked about Tokyo drowning under a rising sea of COVID infections? I saw that and checked the data. Japan has almost double the population of the UK and is experiencing / has experienced a fraction of our infection and death rates, although they are behind on vaccinations.
It felt like the report was desperate to create a negative angle on the games, which I thought was disappointing.
Spectators or not, I would imagine that the Japanese public are rightly proud of their achievements in hosting the games and the successes of their sportspeople.
		
Click to expand...




RichA said:



			The BBC News report that talked about Tokyo drowning under a rising sea of COVID infections? I saw that and checked the data. Japan has almost double the population of the UK and is experiencing / has experienced a fraction of our infection and death rates, although they are behind on vaccinations.
It felt like the report was desperate to create a negative angle on the games, which I thought was disappointing.
Spectators or not, I would imagine that the Japanese public are rightly proud of their achievements in hosting the games and the successes of their sportspeople.
		
Click to expand...

That was the bbc news I watched I’m getting to the stage now that I try and watch channel 4 news as that’s much better. 
However the report did state that there were a severe shortage of tests in Tokyo and I believe that team GB had 20,000 tests done in 40 days I think that goes some way into my thinking about these games.


----------



## KenL (Aug 9, 2021)

BBC news is so crap these days, especially in Scotland. 🙄


----------



## GreiginFife (Aug 9, 2021)

KenL said:



			BBC news is so crap these days, especially in Scotland. 🙄
		
Click to expand...

Oh I don't know. We get wee Anne Lundon. No idea what she's saying but that's ok with me.


----------



## D-S (Aug 13, 2021)

Depressing to see the news re possible removal of the silver medal in the men’s 4x100m relay. It should have been a golf which would have made this a much bigger story.
I haven’t heard of other medal changes due to drugs infractions - have there been many? 
The reporting of the Olympics and its feelgood stories drops off a cliff the moment the closing ceremony finishes.


----------



## Foxholer (Sep 12, 2021)

Mudball said:



			I was watching it yesteday... It may be a class thing.   But i had no clue what i should be looking for.  All the horses were majestic.   not a clue what was a piaffe or a passage.
		
Click to expand...




larmen said:



			I think one of them is going diagonally (?) from one side to the other, the other one is doing a 360 turn.
Not sure if they require a certain fancy step or not.
...
It’s on a lot in German TV as they used to get most of the medals.

The only horse thing I like is the cross country but in the 3 event discipline.
And horse racing. Fastest wins, easy to see.
		
Click to expand...

FWIW, as Olympics have been over for some time...
Passage is a collected ('controlled') trot with obvious elevation of 'knees'. There are probably better/proper definitions available.
Piaffe is as per Passage, but there's (virtually) no forward movement. The 360 Turn (Pirouette) is a distinct move, but can be (and is at Olympic Dressage level) done in Piaffe.
The diagonal move is Half-pass.


----------

